# Woking Nuffield: Part 97



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home Ladies
    *​


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Im first whhhoooopppeeeeee


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh Poo someone always beats me to first place!! Although I was asleep by the time Olive posted    

Olive    implantation bleed, Im so looking forward to your OTD can't imagine how you are feeling    xxxx


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello

Hope everyone is ok. I had my ec yesterday and they managed to get 7 eggs. This is all well and good, however, I am an egg sharer and you need 8 eggs to share. We were given a few options at the time of decision making. I could either give all my eggs to the recipient and get a free cycle next time, keep the eggs and pay for the treatment but I wouldn't be able to donate again (in case I didn't produce enough again) or offer a split and still not share again but at least I would have something. It was the hardest decision I have ever had to make! Myself and dh were very upset and it took us a while to come up with what we thought was best. In the end we made the heart braking decision to let the recipient have them all to give us a better chance in the future. I really wanted to hold on to those three I could have kept but then that would have been it for us. I am 28 so it could have worked first time but for us it wasn't worth the risk. On the bright side I have made a lady who has more problems than me very very happy,  I can start my own free cycle after only one period, I get to keep all the eggs this time and the toasties were lovely!!!  

I hope everyone else is good, I will write some personals when I have a bit more time. 

Lots of love to you all,xxx


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Kyla - sweetheart, I wish I could give you a big    That decision must have been so hard to make!  You are so so brave and I admire you so much.  Just know that you are doing something wonderful for another woman and next time all those lovely eggs will be all yours!   

Olive - yay, implantation bleed!!!! 

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Kyla - I really don't know what to say honey. You have made the hardest most amazing decision, you are your DH are incredible people. Look after yourselves and prepare for all the lovely eggies to be yours next time. 

Sending you huge


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Kyla - Your post bought tears to my eyes and it must have been such a tough decision. Just to echo everyone else , all those lovely eggies will be yours next time and I'm sure you will have success.

Hi to everyone else. I am at the Nuffield on Monday at 2.30 if anyone else there at that time ?

Enjoy the sunshine !

Claire x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Kyla -    we thought we would be in your position for both my cycles. My heart goes out to you, we had decided to give them away and I think you are very brave to go ahead. Your right you have given someone an amazing gift and you should be proud of yourselves. Also it is the right decision for the future for you as you get a private cycle and all eggies are yours plus you can egg share again. Also next time they should up your drugs so you get a better response and you might even get to freeze some.     

claire -   thinking of you,    for Monday app

lolly - how you feeling pupo lady

I am ok, am dog sitting one of Millies friends overnight, can you believe my dog is having a sleepover   They have been playing all morning and have now both crashed out on the sofas! Im feeling ok, tired. Just scared about Wed I wont want to test as happy with head in the sand   Either way will be life changing for us 

 to all XXX


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

Shell - I had tears for you yesterday wicked news hun! Great to meet you too.  

Piggie - hello Great meeting you too and phew on your baseline scan, have a lovely anniversary when it comes round lol. 

Kyla - Brave couple and welldone... hard choice but a wise one. Thinking of you! x

My scan went well lol the great dildo! It was fine as you all told me. We have our tx plan now whoooo and thats amazing very v excited yippppeeeeee!!     
Hopefully start after my next AF. Such lovely ladies at woking, made us feel great & so helpful they all need medals!! 

Hello to everybody and have a lovely weekend.... get out in the sunshine.  

Take Care xXx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Piggie how funny with the age difference with our dh's love him to bits.... such a small world. x


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

mini - i know lol! mine is driving me nuts today he ha been enjoying lots of beer whilst watchinh his beloved Chelsea whilst i sit here sober as a judge...bless him.

Kyla - you have done a wonderful thing. I was one egg away from that decision last time. This time (2nd share) they have started me off on 4 bottles of menopur. good grief thats alot of mixing. which reminds me, i must go as i'm jab at 8pm   

great sunshine today     i got burnt arms   

take care 
xx


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Evening  

I'm off now for a week to Manchester on a course    Luckily I can actually go on it as my scan on Fri was fine.  So I'm not sure how much time I will have to catch up with you.  But I'll definitely be keeping an eye on how you're all getting on   

I've just read back.

Kyla    what an amazing thing you have done.  All the positive energy you have created, will reap rewards for you I'm sure  

Olive it all sounds very hopeful hun  

Mini - yay a treatment plan!  It's all coming together now    Fab that you met up with Shell and Piggie, I was there yesterday but in the morning so I think I missed you all.

Claire   for Monday

Lolly    PUPO

Piggie ouch to your burnt arms    This no drinking lark is no fun  

Hi everyone else.


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Morning all

smokey - great news about first scan, hope your course isnt too bad  

kyla - how are you feeling now?    

mini - its exciting when you get your plan isnt it 

claire -  

shell -        for you and jed

piggie - I was on 4 menopur and isnt all the mixing a joy  

lolly -       

tj -  

 to everyone

Im ok, shared my bed with 2 dogs from 1:30  , up at 7am, they are now play fighting in the front room! xx


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I am feeling much better now, very much looking forward to my next cycle so I can put all this behind me. It just goes to show anything can happen in this game so hopefully my luck will change for next time! 

Hi Olive- Glad your having fun with the dog sitting! ha ha, they're like children aren't they,  

Smokeypoo- Good luck with your course, glad everything has worked out for you.  

Piggielicious- My dh also got burned this weekend, bring on the summer! I love this time of year.  

Miniemate- Glad your scan went well. I also agree with you, the staff at Woking are brilliant! 

Claire- Hope all goes well for you on Monday. 

Shell-and Lollie- Thanks for the support, its lovely to know you are all here when needed the most. Many people don't understand why I feel the need to tell you all about my problems but I have found this site  to be very comforting. 

Lots of   To you all, xxx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Good Morning Lovely Ladies - hope you've been enjoying the sunshine,

Kyla - I am so glad that you are feeling better now, and that you are looking forward.  You are your DH are both incredibly brave  

Olive - your post made me chuckle!  Hope the dogs enjoyed their sleepover

Shell - glad Jed is snuggling in

Lolly - yay for being PUPO

Piggie - hope stimms are going OK

Smokeypoo - good luck with your course 

Claire - sending   for tomorrow

Mellow and Ellie Blue - not long until we start this emotional rollercoaster for real

Miniemate - think I saw you and your saw your DH whooping down the stairs at Nuffield on Friday.  I was sitting nervously waiting for my 'dildo cam' and you seemed really happy!  We get our treatment plan this week and if we're half as delighted as you I can't wait! 

Hi and   to everyone else x


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh and one more thing, what doea PUPO mean?? 
xx


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey Kyla, I'm so glad that you are feeling better and excited for your next cycle   PUPO means pregnant until proven otherwise!  I love it!!!! 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all having a good Sunday.  I don't want to go back to work 
tomorrow   I am so swollen and my boobs are killing me, but I am   everyday that embie is snuggling in 
Lolly xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello ladies - hope you are all enjoying this lovely sunshine

Kyla honey - so sorry to hear your update. Think you and your partner had such a tough decision to make and really admire you for your decision - you did a great thing for someone else. I'm a great believer in Karma and I think your next cycle will mean lots of lovely eggs solely for you and you will get a wonderful positive outcome. lots of  

Shell - so glad to hear little Jed is behaving him/herself and settling in nicely.

Olive -   it is implantation bleed for you - sounds very much like it so thinking there will be some good news for you soon   

Lolly - sore boobs is such a good sign - really praying for some happy news for you too very soon!

Mini - great news about the treatment plan - when is AF, when do you start? 

Smokey - glad the scan went well and hope you have a good time on the course!

Piggie - how are the stimms going?

TJ / Ellie Blue - not long now! TJ when are you at Nuffield to get your treatment plan? I am also there this week to get our treatment plan - just can't wait but a bit anxious about learning the jabbing technique! Not a big fan of needles and neither is DH! 

 to anyone I've missed.  Just can't believe I will be down regging in just a few weeks. All those weeks of waiting for the first appointment and now it has just flown by. Really excited and can't wait to get my treatment plan whoop whoop.
Have a good week everyone xx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Girls

Sorry I have been AWOL - I was on holiday in the Algarve last week. Got back yesterday morning. 

I have scanned the board (new page I see so you have been busy when I was away!) and I am sorry not to give any personals to everyone at the moment but good luck to those of you undergoing tx (DR and Stimming) at present and     to those on the 2WW.    to everyone else.

TJ/ Mellow - I started my AF whilst I was away so I am on the home straight towards tx!. I expect to have my next AF w/c 3 May and will start the stimming drugs soon after then (Menopur) as I will be on SP (so no DRing for me). I will phone up Woking to confirm all this so they have me booked in ready to go but expect they will tell me to call again when I have my AF to book my baseline scan. I had implications counselling with Ann and she talked about the treatment plan back in Feb. It was then that we decided to go for a May date. They have given me details about SP and when I need to ring the clinic and a drugs RX so I will be ordering these up in the next week or so. 

Love and hugs

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Just a quick post before bed...

Mellow/Ellie Blue - very excited (and a little nervous) but very glad to be going through this together.  Have my IC session on Thursday afternoon.  Feel that the Nuffield is my second home at the moment!  I would imagine that we get our TX plan and drugs then, ready to start DR on 27th.

Woop Woop!!!    

Hope you all have a good week, wherever you are in this crazy journey! x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

hope you had a lovely holiday Ellie! Good to have you back!
TJ what time you there Thursday?! i am there THursday too! At 1pm so maybe bump into you!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi folks, 

J - hiya yes that properly was us singing down the stairs lol.... we were ecstatic! Bring on my AF hopefully on the 1st Mayx 

Hi Mellow how r u? Its very exciting for us i get watery eyes just thinking about it lol... Yay ur on my high happy wave... time does go quick.

Shell and Jed... Good evening hope ur both fine. 

Smokypoo - hello sorry we missed you on Friday! Hope ur ok. 

Ellie - Bet you gotta nice tan, hope you had a good.

Claire - Hope today went ok x

Olive - im very excited hope your ok. x


Lolly -    for you 

Kyla - hello hope you had a nice weekend and you will properly be on tx plan very near me so hopefully see you there next month x

Piggie - Hiya hope ur evening jabs are going ok cant Wait for mine... are you having any side effects?

 TOO ALL AND SORRY IF I HAVE MISSED ANYONE OUT BEEN A LONG DAY, i was in Brighton roller blading lol loved it great exercise and you get the sun. Abit of shopping, lunch on the Beach then home... Fab day. Hope everyone else has.

Right im off to watch Eastenders Night all x


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi all

Hope all is well with you all. 

Olive - keep hanging in there we're all crossing everything for you    

Mini - rollerblading! you go there! that sounds great fun, i tried it once years ago and was knock kneed the whole time   the days will hopefully fly by for you now. 

Shell - hope you're ok and have managed to calm down a bit   

Mellow - not long now!

Ellie - wow a holiday...that would be soooo nice right now.....only 19 weeks to go till mine. i love a countdown!

TJ - its great that there are a group of you going through it together, its good to bounce things off the others  

hey everyone else hope you're all doing well whatever stage you're at    

AFM, stimm jabs going ok, I think i'm going cross eyed trying to see if i sucked up every last drop in the bottles     i made my mum watch last night as she keeps asking questions about it so i thought why not allocate her a front row seat. 
After ET i've got to have progesterone injections as i got my AF so early after ET last time. The nurses have all said it hurts   and unfortunately cannot be self administered so my DH is really looking forward to that. I'm hoping he doesn't suddenly show an evil side   

Take care everyone

xx


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Good evening!

Piggielicious - Good to hear the injections are going ok, any side effects yet? A few of my family members watched me jab myself, strange people!!  Hope the progesterone goes as well as it can be.

Miniemate - I may just see you if all goes to plan then? Good luck with your upcoming treatment.

Mello - When do you start then?

Ellieblue - Hello, hope you had a lovely holiday!

TJ/Olive-Shell - Hows things?

Lolly - Thanks for the info. How are you doing? Hope that embie is snuggled in there nice and tight!  

AFM - I am currently using cyclogest which isn't much fun, also not sure why I need to be using it if things didn't work out for me anyway. Anyone know? I cant wait for my next period so I can start planning again!   

Anyway, thats it from me-very tiered. 

Lots of love to you all and sorry if I have missed anyone off. 

Good night! xxxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning Girlies,

Olive - Good luck for tomorrow sweetie, I will be jumping on here to check first thing... can you text me your number again, my phone broke at the weekend and I have lost all my numbers!! Doh should have saved them to the sim card I know!      for that BFP.

Kyla - How are you doing honey? Does seem strange that you are still on cyclogest did they say why? I would probably check with them because I think that it can delay your cycle but I'm not too sure?  

Lolly - How is Alvin settling in    x

Mini - Rollerblading in Brighton sounds fab, I love Brighton am going to take next Friday off work and go with my 3 year old nephew, candy floss and fish and chips me thinks  

Piggie - Why is is people have a morbid facination with our injecting but go all squeemish when we do it! My Mum was the same! 

TJ - DR on the 27th, that is only 2 weeks away yay....

Mellow - do you have your dr date yet?

Ellie - Looks like there could be a few people joining you on the 2ww 

All OK here... I think, have another scan booked next Monday at a scanning centre in Twyford just to check that Jeds little heart is still beating. I thought I would relax one I got past 9+1 but I really can't! 

Have a lovely day in sunshine xxxx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Just a quick one for me - Just wanted to wish Olive luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you and praying for that right result. x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

good luck tomorrow olive


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Good luck for tomorrow Olive     for a BFP for you! 

Ellie - I have just been told today that I will be short protocol too. Quite pleased as it is shorter   Think I will be starting mid May.

Lolly how are you finding the 2WW?    

Shell so pleased everything is going well for you  

To everyone I've missed hope you are all well  

Love Pear xx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

good luck for tomorrow Olive  

xx


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi lovelies

I'm thinking of you all whilst I'm stuck here in Manchester on this course.

I just wanted to wish Olive lots of baby dust for tomorrow.   

I started on the progynova today.  Sorry for lack of personals.

X


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Good luck Olive  .......     .

Hello everyone else, early night tonight x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi ladies

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for their wishes. Your all so fab. Im ok, soooo scared for tomorrow will be putting the morning pee off for as long as I can.   I have day off so we have found a pub in Burley that lets dogs in and we are going to take Millie for a walk then have pub meal whatever the result. 

 to all xxx


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Olive - sending you massive  and wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow    

Shell - Hope Jed is still behaving himself and you are relaxing and taking care of yourself 

Kyla - Hope your ok hun   Did you find out if you should still be taking the cyclogest?

TJ/Mellow/Ellie - looks like it is all starting to happen for you lovely ladies - very exciting 

Smokey - Hope you are not too bored in Manchester 

Piggie - How are the injections going?  Do you feel like a pin cushion yet?  

Big hello to everyoneone I have missed, hope you are all doing ok 

AFM - Feeling very bloated and windy  from the bum bullets!  I'm having lots of cramps and twinges, is that normal?  Really  that Alvin snuggles in and is makes himself at home. 

Lolly xx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Olive  , just wanted to wish you lots of luck tomorrow. I'm sure you will be clinking glasses in a lovely country pub in Burley ( it's my fav place in the world - I go there when I need some R&R and just love it !)

Claire xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Morning wokingettes  

well woke at 4am needing a wee    tried to go back to sleep but couldnt and its a      feeling so happy to have got this far but bit cautious after last time. 6 week scan was where it all went wrong last time, hoping to get further this time.  

Thanks to all for your support  

lolly - I feel really windy and bloated and have been having twinges so      its a positive for you to, whens your test day? xxxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

yey yey whoop whoop Olive! So happy for you! Congrats honey and enjoy your lunch. Sending you lots of positive vibes for he coming weeks x


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Congratulations Olive yipeeeeee!     Have a lovely lunch x   

Hi every one have a nice day x


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Olive what fabulous news!!! Congratulations & have a wonderful day


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Olive - Over the moon for you sweetie, have tears in my eyes. Enjoy your day off and get used to the fact that you are a preggie lady. Have a fab lunch xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Congratulations Olive on your       fantastic news! Have a fab lunch


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Whoo Hooo - Well done Olive !!  Really pleased for you and DH hun.

Take good care and have a lovley day.

Claire xxx


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Olive       Congratulations!!!  I am so happy for you both!  Hope you have a lovely day hun  

My test day is the 23rd - still seems like a lifetime away! xx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Congratualtions Olive.  I am very very very happy for you.


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Olive - Congratulations Hunni                     so so so happy that my 2WW buddy got the result she truly deserves.  I am nearly in tears. x x x x


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Just popped on quickly to check on Olive. YAY!!!!   Congratulations!!!!


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your congrats, it means alot. I still cant quite believe it. My 6 week scan is 30th April at 2pm so thats the next hurdle for us. Thats where it all went wrong last time so feeling worried. We changed plan today as weather not as good so went to walk Millie in Wareham wood then got chips and tonight we are of to Franki and Bennys mmmmmmmmmmmmm

lolly -      hope your holding out

 to everyone xxx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Congratulations Olive         such fantastic news!!! Now keep those thoughts positive and think happy thoughts   

xxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Many congrats Olive!!

The time will fly until the 30th April - I am sure things will work out this time for you. I hope the bloating eases as well.

     

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

[fly]AMAZING NEWS OLIVE! xxx[/fly]


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi ladies  

I have not posted here for ages but have been lurking to see how you are all doing. 

Olive and Shell - huge congrats to you both.    that this is your time.

Huge luck to the rest of you - there are so many of you now and so much treatment starting, very exciting times for you all!!!

Well I just thought I would share some good news and give you all a positive boost. After my FET in July last year finally my son Benjamin Samuel Christopher has arrived. He was born on 26 March 3 weeks early (he was actually due today!) weighing 6lb 3oz. I had a planned c section as had placenta praevia and ended up staying in hospital for a week before he was delivered due to bleeding. It was pretty scary but so thankful that the whole delivery went without a hitch. Ben is an absolute dream come true and his big sister is besotted with him.

I know we are not meant to talk about pg/baby stuff too much on here so I won't go on, but I always found it comforting to hear the positive stories of others proving the whole tx rollercoaster was worth it!!!

Again - loads of    to you all, and finally THANKYOU WOKING!!!!!!!

  to you all xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Wardyy - Congratulations on the safe arrival of Benjamin  - I often wonder how you are getting on, thank you so much for the update


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello

Just a quick one as I am off out for dinner with DH and he is starving so I better not keep him too long.  ^furious^

Hey Olive- Thats is great news -well done you. I'm very please for you both! 

Wardyy - Hello, I don't think I have heard of you before- welcome back! I love hearing all the positives. 

Lolly - How are things with you?   Hope all good! x

Hello to everyone else (sorry for lack of personals) I hope to hear from you all soon.

I have struggled to get through to Nuffield today. I am trying to find out what the benefits are of me taking cyclogest (especially as I have not had a et) Can anyone help me with this? For those of you that don't know, I had my ec but donated all the eggs so didn't have an et. The nurse asked me take cyclogest anyway.  

xxx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

hi all

Wardyy - i remember you from my first treatment, i love a happy ending so the good new stories don;t upset me they give me hope! well done you i bet he's wonderful  

Kyla - i always call the reception number as i can never get through to the main unit line. If its really playing on your mind you should call the out of hours number, that's what they're there for.

Olive hope you're doing ok, bet you're still on   

Shell - how are you and Jed? taking it easy i hope.

mini - when do you start? 


AFM - i've got my scan tomorrow, i've been stimming since last Saturday. I'm probably imagining it but i feel like i did last time after 2 weeks, ready to burst! i had to buy the next size up in trousers for work   they're already getting tight. Think i'm going to be going in next week in my PJs  
I'm really nervous about the scan as i didn't get a very good response last time.     i get loads of lovely big follies   

take care everyone

xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

piggie - its good that your feeling bloated and thats a good sign,        for your scan tomorrow      for lots of nice follies

wardy - great to hear your story, congratulations, glad all went well. I love the baby stories  

kyla 0 Im not sure why your on cyclogest, I would ring reception first thing or use the emergency number. Hope you had nice meal  

shell -   

 to everyone

Im ok, still dont quite belief it and wanting next 2 weeks to fly so I can have scan and check all is ok this time and how many are in there. My dp thinks triplets I djust want it to be ok as cant go through last experience again.xxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies 

Ive been mega busy...getting things sorted etc before i go back to work on Monday boo hoo. Hope you are all feeling good. 

Piggie - I start tx next month hopefully as my AF starts on 1st May they gave me my tx plan before our consolation (on the Fri we met you)  very v lucky as my DH has only just skimmed the funding barrier to have his sperm retrieval on the NHS as well. So it was the best Fri last week as news and plans gos! We are going back on 18th for them to fine comb all, to inject and stuff. "Want the drugs now"lol I sound like a  maniac!!  

Hope you enjoyed Brighton Shell and that Jed is behaving.  

Olive triplets would be great fun lol     heres some  

Happy Weekend everybody xXx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Piggie hope your scan went ok today xX


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

yay its Friday!

Minie - lol! yes you sound like a maniac...hang on minute you sound like the rest of us maniacs! thats great news about the funding, lets hope the luck sticks with you   your time will come round soon and then it will fly by.

I had my scan today, I've had a much better response this time, I've got 12 good sized follies! i was so relieved, they are keeping me on 4 menopur and scanning again Monday. As some of them are already 14/15 they might move my EC day forward to Wednesday   happy about that. Bit worried I'm not going to get everything done at work before i go off. My boss has just given me a massive piece of work to do so i want to get that done otherwise I'll stress about it   

Olive & Shell did either of you do the brazil nuts and pineapple juice after ET? i didn't last time and this time want to do anything and everything that anyone has had success with...your tips would be much appreciated.

Take care everyone and enjoy the lovely weekend

xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Olive - how was Franky and Bennys? Hope you had a fab time and your good news is starting to sink in  

Miniemate - Great news about DH's retrieval, bring on the drugs!! 

Piggie - I did the works, 3 months before EC very little processed food, no booze etc. Whilst DR 2 litres of water and I started the 1 ltire of milk at this point too, I also did 90 grams ish of protein a day and low carb, meant to be great for egg quality. I drank pineapple juine during stimming and am still drinking a glass a day at the moment!

I took a prenatal vitamin, 2 x selenium tablets (instead of brazil nuts coz I don't like them), 1 x royal jelly, 1 x co enzyme q10, 1 omega 3, vitamin c 1000mg. Oh and finally 2 acupuncture sessions a week, I think the most important ones were just before and just after ET. 

Did you want the list to be this long??!! Great news about the follies honey.

Must dash, Eastenders then bed for me I am a tired little teddy bear today   xxxx

I was really dull and did everything by the book, I wanted to be able to say to myself that I gave it my best shot, even if it meant having  organic 80% chocolate instead of malteasers!!!


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oooh just popped back quickly... Kyla - did you manage to talk to the clinic? Im no expert but can't see why you would still be on the cyclogest honey, I thought when tx ended so do the drugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey All

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine!

Olive - triplets would be amazing!  I bet you are just counting down the days to that scan  

Shell - Hope you and Jed are ok.  You did very well to stay away from all the naughty treats! 

Piggie - That is fab new about your follies, well done  

Minie - That is brilliant news about your DH sperm retrieval being funded!!  Congratulations you little maniac!! 

Kyla - I hope you have managed to get an answer about the cyclogest hun 

AFM - I am now in the 2nd week of my 2ww and I have to admit a few little negative thoughts have started to creep in.  I was so positive last week but now I really don't know what the outcome will be and how I will cope if it is negative.  But then when I think about it, whatever happens I have the most wonderful husband, family and friends that anyone could ever wish for, so I am one lucky lady!!
Wow ladies, we must be some of the strongeset women in the world!!!! xxx

A big hello to all, hope every one is ok


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Afternoon thanks everyone.. I'm glad we are all aware I'm nuts!! 

Great news on your follies Piggie.  

Lolly we are all top tough totty, glad you have a great ppl around you!! This 2nd week will whizz by... keep the positive thinking going x

Well done on the Chocolate front Shell!  

Kyla - hope you found out about taking cyclogest.  

Hello to everybody.   

I'm off to London for the Day tomorrow to Canden market and a picnic lunch in regent park just love this weather.  

I was wondering how long the course of drugs we take is 4 weeks? I always thought it was 6 weeks for some reason!?

XxX


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

yep, were all nuts   and VERY strong women  

mini - what drugs do you mean? if you mean whole ivf process, I started down regging 2nd March with ec 29th March, hope that helps. Have a great time in London, sounds fab.

shell - how are you? hope you and jed are ok  

piggie - thats wonderful news on follies yeah, I didnt do anything special like shell (I ate proper chocolate   ) I drank 2 litres of water, 1 litre milk ate lots of protein and a prenatal vitamin with folic acid. I tried to stay calm and look after my body. 

kyla - how are you? hope your ok  

lolly - what an amazing attitude, the 2ww is the hardest, how you finding bottom bullets?        for you 

Im ok, very tired, fell asleep on sofa last night at 9pm, dp woke me at 10pm, I went to bed and slept till 9:30 this morning   Feeling very bloated and uncomfortable so Ive had to buy a size up pair of trousers   I dont want to buy maternity clothes yet incase anything happens. Looking forward to Britains got talent tonght  

 to all xx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

hi ladies

Shell - wow that is alot to remember. I bought pinappple juice form Asda yesterday but couldn't find most of the other stuff as we don't have a holland and barrett in Farnborough. I will keep looking though, i'm off to Camberley today with mum so will try there.

Minie - hope you're doing ok  

Olive -   thanks hope you're ok

Lolly - hang in there  

hi everyone else. 

xx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi girls

Hope you are enjoying the lovely weather I brought back from the Algarve for you!! 

Piggie - you sound like you live not too far away from me. There's a thread on the Hampshire board for us ladies in North Hants/Surrey/Berks borders which you may want to have a look at. We are planning to meet up soon which you may be interested in.

Minie - with the drugs it depends with you are doing SP or LP. With SP the whole process is over in 4 weeks as you go straight to stimming when you get your AF whereas LP it's on average 6 weeks as you have to D/R first.  Woking should give you a treatment plan that tells you which one you will be on. 

lolly - stay positive hun. Any lady who goes through what we are going through is strong 

Shell - my food mantra is now to be  "nuts for his nuts, eggs for my eggs" (ie selenium to boost his  , protein to help my follies grow). That's with all the vits, water, milk, peppermint tea and pineapple juice I will be taking on board when I start tx. 

Olive - hope everything is still ok.

Mellow / TJ - how are my cycle buddies? 

kyla - hope you get an answer out of woking soon re cyclogest. It does sound odd to me. 

Warddy - I have already said hi on the North Hants thread but hello again.  


Hello to Pamk, bison and nikki and anyone else I've missed.

AFM - ordering my drugs up this week and need to get a clamydia test done. I thought I could use one of the free tests that doctors are giving away to 18-24 year olds but picked one up last week and it all looks too complicated!  Maybe its only something teenagers can understand what to do. Also there are some free condoms in there - as if we need them.... 

Love to all

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Good evening ladies!

Ellieblue - Did you have a good time away?   Got a tan?

Piggieicious - Nice to hear you have lots of good follies, hope they continue to grow well!  

Olive - How are you feeling now? Bet you cant wait for your next scan!  

Miniemate - How was your day in London? You had good weather at least 

Lolly - I hope you are relaxing lots, it must feel like the longest wait ever! xxx

Shell - How are you? I didn't get hold of the clinic but I will get through to them on Monday. I have barely used the cyclogest anyway?

Hello to everone else, hope you had a lovely weekend!

I have been to Paultons park with my step daughter which was good fun! 

Now just waiting for my period so I can get on with me next cycle of ivf. Its strange wishing a period on!! 


Good night for now. Hope to hear from you all soon. xxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hiya Girls Thanks for the drugs info.... im just being really impatient again lol. As you said i will be given my plan  on 12th May. 

I will look at the board and try to meet if i can, that'll be intresting. 

I had a great day in London thanks Kyla... extra fun with the sunshine. How r u? Im wishing for mine too lol 

Hello piggie i well ta How r u?

Hi to all and hope you all got out in the sun it works wonders on the health and moods lol.  
The diet seems alot to remember lol better stack up girls!!  
Im back at work now after a great half term so im sure ill be shattered tonight. 

Have a good eve everybody.

xXx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

hi everyone. Sorry just a quick one from me. Moved last week so no internet at home! Hope you are all well  
I start down regging on the 28 of this month! Whoop whoop! Well excited and the injections are not as scary as i thought they would be.
Enjoy the sunshine ladies x


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi

Mellow - 28th will come round quick, my whole month has flown by! 

minie - oh dear back to work   no fun. 

AFM - i had another scan this morning, it was packed in there. I had 17 follies that i wrote down sizes for so i was really please. then went in to see the nurse and she said that the big ones were too advanced to wait for the little ones to catch up   looks like i'm only going to get 9 eggs again which isn't many for egg sharing   i really wanted to have enough to freeze a couple as it is my last shot at this. I also feel reall bad for my recipient as it means she wil only get 4 eggs which isn't many when you might have been on a waiting list for a year   not fair. 

I'm booked in for EC on Wednesday now....argghhh the day after tomorrow! it was brought forward from Frday, It now means my embryos will be in the lab a day less as i'm having ET (if i get that far) Friday. Did anyone else worry about that? 

What a rubbish day...i'm never down for long though, i fell better already now i've got that off my chest     

love and luck to you all

xx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh Piggie thats a rollercoaster of news ay! Dont worry tho the eggs you do have will be the ones ready for a reason... so ive got everything crossed for you.        Good luck for wednesday hun im excited for you x

Ooooo Mellow exciting stuff, Your a month ahaed of me... be intresting to hear how ur doing! Hope the move was fun!!!


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi lovelies  

I'm back from my course, so am on countdown to FET now.  

Mellow how exciting, moving house, starting tx...!  

Piggie it's a rollercoaster!  I was worried about my embies being in the lab for too long last time, so I wanted them to be in there less.  A lot can change in a few days, so please don't let yourself get too stressed about the number    Last time the number changed a lot in the last few days, and the size really changed.  Fingers crossed for you   

Minie hope your first day back wasn't too bad  

Kyla I hope AF turns up for you soon  

Ellie I like your mantra    I did that diy chlamidya test, but the lab said that I didn't write my name and DOB on it properly and so didn't test it and then I had a complete nightmare getting it done at the last minute before I went off on my course.  I'd completely forgotten about that, and it was only just over a week ago   think I must have blacked it out.  Definitely get a nurse to do it!

Shell a great list of stuff, I think I need to get my   in gear and sort out my vits

Lolly how are you feeling?  No long now   

Hi Olive, TJ and everyone else.  Upped my progynova today, but feeling alright so far.


X


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning lovely ladies, 

How are we all today? 

Olive - Hope you had a fab time yesterday xx

Mellow - Great News that you are startiing next week, hope you get on line soon xx

Piggie - Good luck tomorrow honey, will be thinking of you, don;t forget the cheese and ham toastie  . Try not to worry about the embies being 2 day not 3 day. I think that it is best that they are in the natural environment where they can get comfy for 9 months!!  . Sending those follies lots of growing vibes for today    

Smokeypoo - When is you ET. Good luck honey xx

Ellie - I did one of the chlamydia tests from the DR, took my result to Woking who told me that is wasn't valid as these test don't go to the neck of the cervix. In the end I asked Woking to do it for me, only 
cost about £40 was a bit like having a smear test but it meant that it didn't hold our tx up. 

Kyla - did you manage to talk to the clinic about your bum bullets? Hope they have clarified things for you?

All OK here, I think   , had a scan Friday and Jed was fine dancing away.     he is OK for my scan this Friday xxxxxx


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Good morning ladies!

You have permission to scold me, as this morning I tested 3 days early!!!!

But................it's a  !!!

I did a clear blue one to double check and it said pregnant, 1-2 weeks.

I can't quite believe it!  I know there is still such a long way to go and I need to be realistic, but just for today I am going to enjoy it!!!

 to everyone.

Lolly xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Lolly - CONGRATULATIONS HONEY...naughty you for testing early but it was well worth it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Lolly what fantastic news!! Sometimes it pays to be naughty  

massive congrats!!  Sorry no smileys as on phone.

X


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

lolly that is wonderful news! So happy for you honey


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Congratulations Lolly           over.


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Lolly - naughty girl but          xx

piggie - how are you? been thinking of you. I just wanted to say that you have done a wonderful thing donating and you shouldnt feel bad that its not loads. Anything you can give her is better than where she was before. I only got 9 on my first cycle so she got 4 and she got a pregnant. You have done a wonderful thing and should be proud of yourself    xx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

yay Lolly! lets hope this is a run of good luck. Massive congrats! well done you xx

Hi everyone else - i'm ok about tomorrow, ive picked up a bit of a cold which i'm hoping is hayfever??
looking forward to the toastie Shell  glad your scan went well, i'm so pleased for you. 

smokey - good luck for FET  

minie - hope work went well, are you a teacher?

Ellie - a meet up sounds good fun although i won't come if my journey is over. will be too sad   

Olive - wow your first one had 4 and got triplets! that does make me feel better. i blame the hormones, i've been a bit low all day. starting to get a bit excited now though. have you found out yet if your recipient this time got a + result?

thanks for your kind thoughts, i'm going to pray like made tonight just hope he listens even though i only ever go to midnight mass  


take care everyone and please keep your fingers crossed for me 

xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Piggie - yea from my 4 eggs she had 2 put back and 1 split and my first only 1 made it but I got pregnant so keep hope     I havent asked about this lady yet, will after 6 week scan if its ok. Im         for you tomorrow


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Olive - good to wait till after the 6 week scan gives you time to concentrate only on yourself. 
xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

good luck tomorrow piggie will be thinking of you


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi there

Piggie - huge luck for you tomorrow. I have heard of several ladies donating now - I wish I had been able to do so but came to the process too late   

Lolly - fantastic news on your   !! You are so naughty but you must have had a good feeling about it!   

Shell - thanks for the advice on the chlamydia test. I better get my skates on and get it sorted.

Smokey - when do you start FET?

Hugs to everyone else. 

AFM  - I get my drugs tomorrow. The Countdown to tx  begins...  

Ellie Blue x


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

ellie -  yay for drugs x 

Piggie - good luck for tomorrow... Im a teachinf assistant for autistic, other learning and behavioral difficulties. Very V CHALLENGING but rewarding. So i will be have the whole 2ww off and may be more as the children can get violent etc. They are going to put me in an office based work place in the school  soon i hope.!!!! lets see because I'm not going to wanna be near any stress or incidents. 

Shell -  Hello hope your well. 

Olive - wow amazing news 

Lolly - Still dead chuffed for you!   

Hi to everyone Smokey,


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

lol i was rushing earlier sorry for the lack of correct spelling!!!  

Have a good eve everyone


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi All

Minie - good grief that does sound challenging, you definitely seemed to have the right personality for that kind of job though   great that you might be in a office soon though, must be stressful for all when they get violent. 

AFM - thanks for your well wish and luck. unfortunately today didnt go so well   when i got there Mr Brooks came in to introduce himself as the one doing the EC, i was surprised as i was told it would be Mr Riddle (the legend) he seemed really nice though and he said he would let me know how many eggs he got after the op. The op was fine, over really quick and the man who pushed me down there was so lovely as was Debbie the nurse. I sat in recovery and saw Mr Brooks from a distance but he never came to speak to me, i immediately sensed bad news.....
No one from the unit team came to see me until about 11am when i was told unfortunately i only got 7 eggs   not enough really to share, the minimum is 8. 
We then had to decide whether to keep them all, give them all away and get a free treatment all to oursleves, or offer the recipient the chance to have 3 and us keep 4. we were truly devastated. Due to my DH being 46 and us being adamant that this was our last go we decided to still try and go ahead with the share as that was what we'd set out to do.
We left the clinic and when we got home we got a call to say after much deliberation our recipient had decided to not take our 3 eggs, she is going to wait another couple of months and try again with another donor. This now means that we got all 7 eggs but i'm stil really disappointed as i really wnated to help someone else in this crazy game. 
Trying to look on the positive side of it all now and am eagerly awaiting the call tomorrow to let us know how many got jiggy and survived the night. 
Even worse i've got to have my first Gestone injection in about 30mins and i'm scared. the needle looks like its only slightly smaller in diameter to the menopur mixing one! no wonder they don;t use it very often, it looks like a form of tourture. I'm going to numb my bum cheek with a bag a peas   the instruction is for DH to insert it in a dart like fashion!! good grief!!

well sorry for such a ramble   hope you're all okay

xx


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Evening

Piggie    what a tough day you've had.  So sorry to hear you've had all that stress.  Somehow you need to put it behind you and focus on the next stuff now.  Good luck with the injection     At least you can laugh!

Minie ouch to the violent children    I hope you get in your office soon  

I'm due for FET next Friday.  I have my scan on Monday to see how the lining is doing.  

I'm going down to Devon tomorrow afternoon to see my Mum who is recovering from pneumonia, so I won't be around for a few days.  Hi to everyone else, sorry for poor personals  

X


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello all, 

Piggie - What a week you have had, your so thoughtful of the donor couple!! Keep positive on yourself now and lets      they all jiggy. Get your booty on those peas girl. Well done and thinking of you for ET... bet your waiting by the phone!    

Thanks on the office job luck lol it is a crazy work place!!! 

Also i am learning so much on being on the woking site as im going through all your emotions with you and its weirdly preparing me for my turn, its just showing me how strong and brave all us women are on here in this rocky boat!!   to all 

Smokypoo - lol i dint get punched all the time im a good dodger! Just challenging behaviours. Hope youhave a lovely time with your mum and send tonnes of luck for Friday  


Hope every1s well have a nice day xxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Ellie - did you get your drugs?


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Ellie hope you're all sorted with your drugs  

Olive & Shell hope you're both doing well     when are your scans?

Minie - we are zooming towards the 12th May   not long to go 

I was a pathetic chicken last night   the size of the needle scared the life out of me. I was making such a fuss begging my DH not to hurt me, i'm normally quite tough   I think i held the peas on my   for about 15mins so i was totally numb. I fully prepared myself for the pain and closed my eyes........  after about 30 seconds of me thinking my DH was preapring himself he said it was all done!! how funny i didn't feel a thing     i was pretty embarrased afterwards and DH was laughing his socks off. Bit bruised this morning but i don't mind that. 
I got the call from the embie lady today at about 09.30, she said i'd done really well, i didn't dare to breathe! she then told me that all 7 fertilized!!!!!!! Its our 5th wedding anniversary today so thats the best pressie we could have hoped for     
Going in first thing tomorrow morning for ET, very excited,

Hope you're all having a nice day and get to enjoy the sunshine

xx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow congratulations on you embies Piggie and Happy 5th Anniversary hope you have a lovely eve.

Omg you must be so excited for tomorrow.... Great present! 

 

evening all


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

HI All,

Piggie - Sorry about the horrible day you had yesterday, Mr Brook is my consultant and I have to say he has been brilliant. If it helps at all, Mr Curtis did our EC and we didn't see him afterwards, only nurses. Great news about all your embies fertilising..    you will have some frosties too. Good luck tomorrow xx

Olive - hows the wait honey? 

Minni - I know exactly what you mean about the website helping and preparing you for tx, you end up knowing more about fertility than most normal Dr's! 

Lolly - Has it sunk in yet honey?

Ellie - Got your drugs and ready to go?

Hi to everyone else.

I've got a private scan tomorrow, once again I'm petrified, If Jed is OK tomorrow then maybe I will start to believe, so scared that history may repeat itself but trying to stay positive. Had a lovely day with my nephew in Brighton today in the sun... back to work before the scan tomorrow  

Love to all xx


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Good evening ladies 

Hey Shell - good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure it will be fine this time but can see why you are nervous. What time is your scan?

Olive - How are things with you?

Piggie - Congratulations on the embies, thats a great outcome! Hope all goes well for you tomorrow.  

Minni - Hows things?

Smokeypoo- Hope your mum is on the mend. Good luck for your scan on Monday, hope the lining is all good!  

Ellie - Have you started the drugs yet? how are you feeling?

Mello - Bet you cant wait to get started! Is this your first go?

Lolly - CONGRATULATIONS!    very happy for you!!!

AFM - I am doing ok, just had my period so on my next one I will be counting down the 21 days until I start my next tx. Cant wait now, fingers crossed I will have a better time with it this time! xxx

xxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello Ladies

Piggie - Sorry to hear that the egg sharing didn't work out but great news on your embies! When are you going back for ET? Why have you been given Gestone? I ask because I had early bleeding on my last tx and asked about extra luteal support which they say they would give me.

Mellow - not long now to starting DRing. Hope you have destressed from your move.  

Minie - Gosh you have a challenging job! 

Smokey - I hope your mom is on the mend.  

Kyla - You seem to be starting quick on your next tx. I thought that you needed 3 months gap to allow your ovaries to recover but maybe it varies from person to person. Good luck for the next one anyway! 

Shell - Hope the scan goes well tomorrow and Jed is snuggled up nice and happy! 


Hello to Olive and Lolly, Pamk, TJ and evryone else I may have missed.

AFM - thanks for the messages. Yes I got my drugs. DH picked them up for me from Central Homecare in Alton which is not too far away from where we live. I haven't got all of them (only Menopur and Cetrotide) cos the rx was out of date for the Pregnyl (I got it in Feb when we went for implications counselling at Woking) and so I will need to get a new rx issued. I do have a stock of Cyclogest from the last tx (9 days worth) so I might just get these two drugs from Woking when I need them as they are not too expensive. I have also sorted out my Chlamydia test - I spoke to the nurse at my Dr surgery today and she will do it on Monday and get a copy of the result sent direct to Woking. I just have to wait for my AF to start now and then phone Woking for the baseline scan so I can start stimming. AF is due w/c 3 May (I am midcycle at moment and still trying for a BFP naturally!)

Love and Hugs xx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Morning Girls,

Im really good thanks Kyla.

Good luck to Shell and Piggie today     Cant wait to hear how you got on.

Ellie - its a love hate type of work place lol 

AFM - Have a lovely day in the sun every1 AND HOPE all good   x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Piggie are you a PUPO Piggie    hope it went well today?? 

Well all OK here, 11 weeks and 4 days and Jeddy bear is measuring prefect for his dates so I am a happy bunny today, got another one next week so Im going to keep      ,  . I wonder when I will start to believe that I am going to have a baby.. too scared still at the moment    xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Shell - great news, go Jed      im so pleased all is ok, I think all is going to be fine   can I ask where your having the scans and how much they cost? soooo happy for you

piggie- how are you? hope it went well today     

mellow - your nearly on the BIG ride  

hi to everyone  

Im ok, very tired but feel fine. Im so worried about scan next week, wish I had some symptoms to help me believe this one will work     xx


----------



## luvbun (Mar 3, 2010)

Hope you all don't mind my joining your thread, i have just been reading all your wonderful feedback, with lots of good news, fingers are crossed for you Shell30 and Lolly.  I have seen Mr C at the Surrey Park who was lovely and has been really helpful. And having been told by the NHS that i would have to go straight for DE IVF, Mr C has now given us the go-ahead for IVF with ICSI using my eggs at the Woking nuffield, which is a real bonus  and totally unexpected .... still a long way to go, but gonna stay positive. 

It really helps, reading all your threads about the Woking clinic. I am trying to figure out the costs though. Myself and my DP are due to get married next year and everyone says we should do one thing at a time!! boooo.. why is everything soooooo expensive?? Its very frustrating, i am worried that my chances are ebbing away as time passes.. may be i am being over sensitive but its really frustrating 

Anyway, If you don't mind me asking i am a little confused about the possible costs involved for IVF with ICSI has anyone received this treatment at woking, if so any advice for this would be really helpful. I understand that we don't have to pay for it all if i don't fall preggers but i am still none the wiser about the drugs and scan costs...

Fingers crossed for you Olive  

Thankyou  xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi luvbun, welcome to the wokingettes   it is a wonderful clinic and im very happy with them. I cant help you with cost im afraid as I did egg sharing so got cheaper treatment. ICSI is about £1300, they have a website with prices on. Some other girls have paid so hopefully they will answer you. Saw your signature and just wanted to say my AMH was only 4 so worse than yours but I got 10 eggs on first and 8 on second so stay positive it does happen   A wedding, how exciting 
any more questions just ask and thanks for finger crossing - I have everything crossed   xx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

morning everyone  

welcome luvbun, Olive is right Woking is great. They really look after you and always have time for all your questions. 

Shell - i'm so pleased your scan went well, have you stopped shaking?     this is real Shell  

Olive - good luck for your scan next week, i can't wait to hear   

Ellie - my mum (all those years ago) was about to start some sort of IVF and the month before she got pregnant after nothing for 2 years. just shows it can still happen.

AFM - i had ET yesterday, was a bit tricky but Mr Riddle was lovely, he has such a soothing voice   we had two put back as out of the seven that fertilised they were the front runners. the embryologist called yesterday afternoon to say that none had progressed. they are going to leave them till today and call again then i think on Sunday they are putting them in some other sort of culture to give them a boost?? 
The Gestone injections are still ok i'm just got a V bruised bum   

It's supposed to be really hot and sunny today so i'm going to relax in the garden with DH. hope you all have a great day

xx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Morning 

Piggie & I.... early birds!! 

Congrats Shell with a healthy little Jed x

Piggie - Glad yesterday went ok and Dr R has got a soothing voice, I remember! Fingers crossed for you had    your embies grow well, enjoy the sunny day.

Welcome Luvbun, i was in your situation last yr. Im starting tx next month on nhs @ woking so im not overly sure about the pricing of each part of tx. Ask anything and ill try to help and answer or someone will be able to on here. I phoned up woking and asked all the questions of pricing ect for my dh sperm retrieval op so it might be better phoning Woking themselves. They also have open evening where alsorts of info is shared, not sure when it is tho! I got married last yr and were told "one thing at a time" lol .................... just wanted it all!!! Very v exciting for you. 

Olive - Get some rest and omg its gone so quick wow next week and your scan      for you x

Ellieblue - hope your ok 

Tj , Claire, Lolly, Smokypoo, Mellow & Pamk.... names by memory... Sorry if i have missed you out but have a gr8 weekend every1 

Im off shopping today then helping my Dad clear out his house out with bad and in with new! 

Chow for now folks x


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Good Morning Lovely Wokingettes!  

Have just caught up on the last few days and want to say BIG   to Lolly on your  .  Amazing news!

Piggie (or should I say PUPO Piggie!) - glad to hear your rollercoaster of a week ended on a high!  Sending lots of sticky vibes    

Shell - glad to hear Jed is snuggling in

Minie - have a great day shopping.  I still smile when I think of you and DH skipping down the stairs!   

Olive - hope you and your precious cargo are doing OK

Ellie Blue - yay for drugs!  Good Luck with the   

Smokey - hope your Mum is on the mend and good luck for Friday

Kyla - great to hear from you sweetie.  I'm sure the time will just whizz by

Luvbun - welcome!  

Mellow - very, very excited!  I start DR the day before you, and not sure what to expect.  Do feel like a kid at Christmas though!

Hi to anyone I might have missed.

AFM - had a job interview this week and have been invited back for a second interview on Wednesday.  Woop Woop!  

Enjoy the sunshine ladies and will catch up soon xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning Lovely ladies,

Piggie - COngrats on being Pupo,   for good news on the other embies later. Gestone sounds horrible  , im on Heparin and have a purple tummy sounds like you will be having a purple bum before long    , it will be worth it for a BFP! 

TJ - Congrats on the job interview. 

Olive - How are you doing honey? Tiredness is the only symptom Ive had consistantly too, always fall asleep before 10 at the moment! Try not to worry, I know Im a hypocrite saying that as I am the biggest worrier!!   . 

I had my 6 week and 8 week scan at Woking normally, I then paid for an extra one at Woking at 9+4 that cost I think around £140. I wanted more scans at Woking but they said they had to discharge me by 10 weeks, I was really upset but to be honest it has worked out really well, I am now going to the Berkshire Scanning Centre which is really close to where I live and it is slightly cheaper at £105. Ive not registered with the midwife or anything yet as Im too nervous,  so I am going to pay for a Nuchal privatly next week, I think that is about £250. I have to say the scans are brilliant and so worth it for peace of mind, I convinced DH that in the grand scheme of things a further £105 wasn't much to pay a week     

Luvbun - Welcome honey. Congratulations on the wedding  . Ive got bad news I'm afraid! You do have to pay the full cost if you don't get a BFP. The total cost of ICSI depends on the amounts of drugs you need. My first cycle I was on a low doseage of drugs and didn't need extra support for the pregnancy that I am on this time. The total cycle cost I would say between £7,000 and £8,000, if you have lower AMH I would imagine that you would be on a hiher dose of stims so maybe add another £800 or so. Woking also recomend acupuncture during treatment, I had this, some do some don't but it does bump the cost up a bit... as does everything!! Good Luck honey, WOking are great and will help you achieve your dream   

Mini - have fun today honey,.... the shoppin bit sounds the best   

Hi to everyone else.. off out to by a new hairdryer and some new clothes to fit around my big tum and bum     xxxxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

hello ladies. Sorry i haven't been on much. Still no internet at new house and typing on my phone takes forever. However have been reading and getting all the news!

Shell - great news that little jed or jedina is doing well. So happy for you and hoping it all feels real and exciting x 

olive - glad all going well with you. Hope your scan is wonderful and pits your mind at rest.

Lolly - how you doing? 

Piggie - congrats on being pupo! 

Luvbun- welcome the the gang honey x best of luck for all your treatment. 

Ellieblue - yay for drugs! When do you start? Yes i have just about destressed from move. So pleases i put treatment back a month as it would have been too much!

Kyla - good news you can start next af. Best of luck honey. Yes this is my first go! 

Tj - so excited as well and can't believe it is only four more days till down regging! Only three for you! When is your egg collection? Wonder if we are the same day?

Hi to everyonr else minnie, pamk, and rest of gang.

Afm - start down regging next week. So excited to be getting started! Just so so so want it to work, as we all do x x i have my egg transfer on a friday and have told work i have a gynae op and will be off for a week. Help the emby or embies settle in. We are having our kitchen done at the mo so hoping to get that all finished in the next couple of weeks so i can be all nice and chilled when the time comes. I have also bought the zita west ivf relaxation and visulisation cd! It's great and really chills me out so much so i usually fall asleep before it finishes! Enjoy the sunshine everyone x x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

sorry ladies, quick question. Do you need to start drinking the milk from down regging or only when you start stimming? Also pinapple juice? Do you drink that from down regging or when you start stimming? Thanks ladies x


----------



## luvbun (Mar 3, 2010)

Ohhh thank you all for your lovely words or encouragement, i am loving the fact that i can be classed a wokingette!! how exciting xx do we get t-shirts   At least organising a wedding distracts me from everything else!! ( by the looks of things our wedding list will consist of an open bank account!!....just get our guests to donate!!hehe! lol

Olive, thank you, i shall have a look on the website for prices and also thanks for letting me know about your AMH it reassuring to know xx

piggielicious glad to hear your ET went well, they say frozen peas are good for bum cheek bruising  

miniemate may be i should phone, that would probably be easier, and yes very frustrating but also exciting, hope the clear out went well thank you xx

TJRoyalsGirl congratulations on the second interview fingers crossed 

Shell30 Thank you and Yikes , i had a feeling that it would probably be that much!!!! eye wateringly so.... ummm anyone need a kidney!! 

Mellow fingers crossed for you hun xx

XX


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi wokingettes

luvbun - give them a ring and they can work it out for you

piggie -     

tj -       for the secon interview

shell -   on scans but your right wont make much difference to the final bill.  

Im ok, very tired. Been into town today and bought a size up linen trousers as so bloated from the lovely cyclogest   worried so much about this scan, dont know if I can through a repeat of last time   

anyway   to all xxx


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have been visiting my in-laws the past few days and have been missing all the fun!  How is everyone?  It feels weird to say, but I have missed you all!! 

luvbun - welcome to the gang!  I can only echo what everyone else has said and say that Woking is fab and if you have any questions there is always someone on here with an answer or some advice 

Shell - Yay, it sounds like you have a very strong and happy little Jed in your tummy   

Olive - I have everything crossed for you for your scan   I'm sure everything will be fine and I am sending you loads of    

Kyla - hey hun, so good to hear from you   I hope those 21 days whizz by for you - you will be a pin cushion again before you know it  

Mellow - Hope the new kitchen is going well!  It is so exciting that you are down regging soon and it's good that you are taking the time to relax now 

TJ - Hello!  Well done on the job interview   Let us know how you get on with the second one 

Piggie - Congratulations on being PUPO   Sounds like you have 2 great little embies in there  ^hugme

Minie, ellieblue and smokey - hope you are all doing ok and enjoying the sunshine 

A big hello to anyone I may have missed 

AFM, It is still sinking in!  I took another test on Friday just to be sure and 2 lines came up immediately.  I have my 6 week scan on the 10th May.  I am just  that everything will be ok. xxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Evening girls

Firstly welcome Luvbun!  . The other ladies have given you an idea of what Woking is like. Give them a call and they will send you out an info pack which has all the current prices for tx. Also if you are paying for your tx you don't have to get your drugs from Woking.There are a number of companies (and supermarkets) that will supply IVF drugs cheaper. I got mine for £200 less than if I had got them from Woking. I am also going to have ICSI (my 2nd go but first at Woking). 

Piggie PUPO - hope that your embies are snuggling in. Sending you some baby dust  

Olive - I hope the scan goes well 

Shell - Yay for Jed!  

TJ - I hope you are successful at your second interview. Not long now to downregging 

Mellow - I think you start the milk from when you start stimming. But you should be drinking loads of water as well from when you start downregging! I think the pineapple juice is for your lining after EC but I could be wrong.  What vits and supplements are you taking? I am waiting for my AF  before I can  contact Woking to get baseline scan but expect it to be in a couple of weeks as only just ovulated (according to my clearblue monitor) - but trying    as well!

Minie - Hope your dad's house clear went well.  

Smokey - how's your mom? 

Hi to Kyla, Lolly, Pamk, Clairemac - and anyone else I have missed 

AFM- Downloaded a new app for my iphone that was featured in the Evening Standard. combines visualisation with medical advice for those TTC including ivf. Will listen to it on the train tomorrow. 

Love and hugs 

Ellie blue xx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Just popping along to say hello and wishing and catching up on all the news. 
Good luck to those starting.
Shell and Olive I amtrying to keep up and see how you are both doing.
R x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

should have said wishing you all well...doh!


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Ladies, 
Sorry i haven't been on for a while, for some reason I couldn't login again!  
I have been for my review appointment with Mr Riddle on Tuesday and he has suggested doing a short protocol, Right, bear with me on this....

I am 29, and they started the long protocol with buserlin and the on to 75ml Menopur one day and 150ml the following, apparently this is because they were concerned about me over stimulating, Well, i was a bit of a slow starter as on my first follie scan the folllies weren't that great, so they upped the dose to 150ml a day, from that I had 19 follies, and 9 eggs at egg collection. 2 were over mature but the other 7 fertilised fine, at egg transfer I had 1 x 2 cell and 1 x 4 cell and they were 'good grade' not top grade, the remaininf 5 didn't make it to blasto and they don't really know why/
Now I'm a little confused at what benefits the short protocol will give me....  so any info gladdly appreciated.

On the plus side I was scanned Friday and the 4cm that was present during last cycle has gone!  
So that means I can go ahead with round 2 next AF. *PARP*!  


Hope you are all doing well  
xxxxx


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Evening Wokingettes!  

I had my scan today to check the lining, and unfortunately it wasn't thick enough, 7.5mm, whilst I they wanted 8mm, so my ET is delayed    I was psyched up for ET on Friday but now it should be next Weds.  Bit gutted as this is all around my LOs 1st birthday (on Saturday) and coinciding with my return to work, the pg test will be on my 2nd day at work (for 14 months!  )  Anyway I need to stop feeling sorry myself and get on with it    My Mum is feeling much better now, they say it will be another 5 weeks until she's back to normal though.

Frindabelle   sorry no advice on short vs long protocol.  Good luck for round 2  

Hi Ronstar   have you set a date yet?

Ellieblue good luck with trying naturally  

Lolly I'm so excited for you!  The 10th will come around quickly, try not to stress  

Olive    hang in there  

Luvbun welcome to the rollercoaster  

Mellow Woking told me to start on the milk from downregging

Shell how did the shopping go?!  

TJ good luck with your interview  

Miniemate and Kyla not long to go for you both now   

PUPO Piggie!  Sending you lots of sticky vibes    

Sure I've forgotten some people, sorry there are so many!  Sending lot of positive vibes  

X


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

just a quick message for TJ - hope your first injection goes well tonight! X 
love to everyone else


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Ah Smokeypoo - no date yet   Hopefully towards end of year.
How are you? My ET's were always moved!! It is frustrating but worth the wait to have all just right.
Hi to everybody 
R x


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi All

Smokey - nothing ever goes to plan, i'm sure it just adds to the excitment  

Frindabelle - no advice from me either i'm afraid, we have no choice other than to put all our trust in the Doctors. Mr Riddle is the best and he totally knows what he is doing.  

Ellie - oohh that apps sounds good, shame i haven't got an iphone. I might need to 'borrow' my stepdaughter's ipod touch  

Lolly - wow i bet it was lovely with your family....very exciting times for you. hope you're doing ok

Olive - i bought the bigger trousers a while back and worryingly grew into them a little too much. I really had no excuse whereas you have your little family to make room for!! Ive definitely noticed i'm not bloated this time as we're doing the Gestone jabs instead of those bullets. 

Mellow - i drank 2 litres of water from DR, this is when i started the multivits and folic acid, then from stimms i added a litre of blue top milk. After ET i started drinking a glass of pure pineapple juice. alongside all of this i have been eating healthy and regularly. i know Shell had a whole list of vits etc that she took and she is now BFP so scroll back to Shell message. 

Shell - good luck for the nuchal    

TJ - good luck for your first jab, you'll wonder what all the fuss was about after  

minie - how are you doing? how's work?

luvbun - my friend got people to pay for various parts of their honeymoon, people could buy them a meal for two or a day trip. i thought it a bit odd but she said it worked great. saves you paying for your honeymoon at least  

Kyla - hi - not long now!


AFM -  we got a call Friday telling us they didn't think any of our remaining 5 embies would be good enough for freezing. We sort of gave up on them and tried to concentrate on the ones we had put back. They called again yesterday to say that 2 of them seemed to have woken up then today they called to say that 3!!! had progressed amazingly through the night and were now ready to freeze as blasts. 1 had even started to hatch so she said they were great for freezing and very good quality. She went on to say that it means the ones they put back have a greater chance as they were even stronger........we can only hope and pray



bye for now

xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

piggie great news about the embies you can freeze and even better news about the embies that are on board! So exciting! Sending lots of positive vibes your way! Thanks also for the advice about the milk. I think i will start having some milk from down regging but then up it when stimming! I will be weeing every five minutes! 

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

hi Mellow - thanks  
you're right you will be weeing all the time, i get sick to death of the walk to the loo at work, they must think i've got no bladder control  
x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

morning wokingettes!
Hope you're all well.
Did my first jab last night! Went well. I put the needle in and dh plunged!! Not as bad as i thought but worried about side effects particularly low mood/depression! Hope that doesn't happen!
Anyway hope everyone ok x been quiet on here last couple of days


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi chickies,

Olive - thinking of you for tomorrow, what time is it??        

Mellow - congrats on first jab, once you get used to it its not too bad.....!

Smokey - My ET was delayed because my lining wasn't thick enough too I think it is quite common, I was really upset but hopefully you will go ahead next week. Have they told you to take baby asprin to speed things up? 

Piggie - great news about the blasts... sibling time!! Hows the 2ww   

Ronstar - thank you honey.. will pm you back, have been away for work for a couple of days so i'm a bit behind and very sleepy! 

Findabelle - welcome back honey, Im not too sure on SP and LP, I thought SP was for people who overstimulate or are poor responders but im not too sure. I know people who have had bfp with SP too! 

Hi to all you other lovely ladies xxx

Right must dash, meetings all day... need more sleep! 12 week scan tomorrow wish me luck Im scared again! xxxx


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Morning Ladies  

Having a bit of a wobbler of a day today, Haven't even started 2nd TX yet   I think I've got full on  PMT!  

xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

good luck shell for 12  week scan! X x good luck olive! X x and fridabelle i am an emotional rollercoaster st the mo so feel you pain honey! X x 

 to everyone x


----------



## luvbun (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you all for the help, just to update; i've phoned and currently waiting for someone to give me a ring back to have a chat about costs. So thank you all for you input and support x

piggielicious- thank you for the idea... funnily enough, my loving dp said the same as you.... to get the guests to pay for the honeymoon   you can set this sort of thing up through a honey-money website, as Andy's family is from Mauritius...guess where dp has decided we should go!!!   BONUS!! 

Good luck Shell and Olive thinking of you xxx 

miniemate thank you for the advice i think they have an open evening in May/June (can't remember which) but will def go.

Mellow ...ouch! but well done hun

lots of luck and baby dust to all xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

luvbun - thats good news, one of my friends asked for bath travel vouchers so they could have  a holiday with them.

shell - so scary isnt it, what time is yours?    

mellow - thats great news, well done on first jab, its always the worst 

hope everyone else is ok  

my scan is 2:20pm, so scared about it. My stomach is so unsettled


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi there

Olive and Shell    lots of positive vibes for your scans tomorrow.  Mine is at 8.30   but there won't be any LOs in there so not the same!  

Luvbun that sounds like a fab honeymoon

Mellow well done on the jabbing  

I hope the 2ww'ers are all doing well  

X


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi girlies

Sorry not been on for some time - so busy with work at the mo. 

Piggy - great news on your frosties - this does bode well for the two embies inside you. Lots of stick vibes   

Mellow/ TJ - jabbing already - you are ahead of me now.  The first time is the worst for needles but you will be wondering what the bother was about. Me - I'm worried about starting the menopur in case I mess it up cos its different to my last tx where I had a pen I could dial up the drug and inject. No mixing powders. 

Olive  / Shell - Good luck for your scans tomorrow 

Smokey - hope the scan gives you positive news on when you can do ET. Does that mean they have grown your embies onto blasts?  

Luvbun - myself and DH got married in Barbados to cut down on the costs. We had a big party for everyone when we go home. The Open Day at Woking we went to was very good and sort of made up our minds that we wanted to go there for tx. 

Frindabelle - I have been put onto SP whereas I was on LP last time and thought I responded okay (for my age) - it looks like we may be starting tx at the same time depending on when AF comes. Mine is due next week. 


Hi lolly, ronstar, Pamk, Claire mac, miniemate and kyla and anyone else I've missed. 

AFM - Playing the waiting game now -  I got the nurse at my gp surgery to do the right chlamydia test on monday so should get results tomorrow. She did a smear at the same time - as I was in the right position for it! Mixed feelings whether I should have done so and worried in case it comes back with a problem and I have to delay tx.  I had a LLETZ last July which did not show any issues but there is always that worry at the back of my mind. I also keep on having negative thoughts that ithe tx wont work as well - and I haven't started yet.  I guess its anticipation anxiety. Sorry to offload on you all. I will be having visitors this weekend so that will hopefully take my mind off it.

Take care all

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Ellie - you will soon get used to mixing the menopur. The only thing I remember from it was it does get a vacummn quite often - I used to release it at suck it up again - just remember to take of the mixing up neddle before jabbing yourself!!


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Good evening lovely ladies,

Have been without a computer since it decided to crash on Sunday so went into work early to sneak on and see what you have all been up to.  Crazy machine has now come back to life but think I'll need to part with some hard earned cash to get my regular FF fix! 

Olive, Shell and Smokey - sending you all lots of     for tomorrow

Piggie - congrats on your frosties

Luvbun - Mauritius sounds fab!

Ellie/Minie/Lolly - not long to go now  

Lolly/Ronstar/Frindabelle and everyone else - hi!

Mellow - we're finally D/R!!!  Still have to pinch myself (quite literally!) every night and have been thinking about you and how you might be getting on.  Pretty sure that our EC (26/05) and ET (28/05) will be on the same day if all goes to plan, so maybe we might get to meet over a ham and cheese toastie!  

And another AFM - I got the job!!!!!  Been a bit all over the place this week, but looking forward to a chilled bank holiday weekend.

Hope to catch up with all you soon.  Enjoy your Friday xxx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

morning!

Olive and Shell good luck for those scans       be sure to let us know, i'll be thinking of you both.


TJ - well done on the jabbing and big CONGRATULATIONS for the job       you did good!!

Ellie - stay   but feel free to offload on us, we're all here for each other

Luvbun - we got married in Mauritius! it was the best, i absolutely love the island the people the food the weather ...LOVE IT. Lucky you going there.

Frindabell - hormaone, don;t you just love them!  

Mellow - good teamwork on the jabbing   well done. I found the Menopur needle smaller than the Buserelin one so the worst is over 

Hi everyone else   

AFM - i'm doing okay, just a little bored, one week down though. I'm dreading this weekend as it was day 8 last time when it was all over     that it doesn't haappen again. The butt jabs are going ok, DH is trying to avoid the bruises but its getting difficult   its still not that painful though. I'm still relaxing and DH has me on house arrest!   my stepdaughter is coming this weekend so that should take my mind off things and make the time fly. no symptoms at all only very sore boobs but i think thats the Gestone. 

    

stay positive girls!

 xx


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Good luck to Olive and Shell     
Thinking of you both  xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

olive and shell - thinking of you both x x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you lovely ladies.... I'm pleased to report all OK here with Jeddy bear at 12 weeks and 4 days     . Woking are amazing I hope it gives all you girlies about to start the confidence that it works xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks ladies

Well Mr Riddle did his magic!
I had scan today and to our huge relief all was ok. We have twins and saw both heartbeats   I cried but had to try not to sob as was internal scan   Dp got teary aswell when saw hearts flickering. twin 1 is 7.4mm and twin 2 is 6.7mm. soooo happy all was well. We have another scan in 2 weeks and have first midwife app in 2 weeks aswell   Its still early days but we are so happy as further than the last pregnancy  

Piggie - nearly there     

    and   to all


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Shell - Great news that Jeddy bear is OK x

Olive - WOW - Twins.... its destiny!  So so happy for you. Its a bit of a shock when you see 2 heartbeats isn't it! We were talking about when we had our first scan the other night and realised it was twins its such an amazing feeling... 

Our two will be born by C-Section on 18th May... cant wait to meet them now.

Looks like Woking are on a roll at the moment!


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

yay Olive TWINS!!!! thats so great! so happy for you both. Mr Riddle worked his magic!!!        

xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

wooooooooohooooooooooooo      you know how pleased I am for you honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Shell fantastic news about Jed!  

Olive OMG twins!    congrats hun

My scan went well, and so we are now all set for ET on Weds!  It's my little girl's 1st b-day tomo, feeling all excited, never thought I'd be able to say that.  

Ellie - no they defrost the embies on the day of transfer, so there is a risk of them not defrosting well and being left with nothing on the day, but hey ho, let's not worry about that.

Hope you all have lovely weekends

X


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Olive - Well done sweetie , sooooooo pleased for you !

Shell - Glad scan went well , will you let youself believe it now !!  

Hi to all the other Wokingettes !!

Love and hugs

xxx


----------



## luvbun (Mar 3, 2010)

Yey   congratulations to you both, Olive and shell, so pleased for you, its so lovely to join you and be able to share the really high bits xxxxxxx it gives me hope.. good positive vibes thats what its all about and it is possible soooooooooo many hugs and congratulations YEY!! xxxxx 

Tj well done on the job front....a new start... always a good sign xxx

ellieblue and piggie fingers crossed and hope you have a lovely weekend to take your mind off things xx 

afm I got the price list.... now i just have to save save save......!!!

thinking happy thoughts for you all xxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

to you olive. I have not posted for a while but i have been following with you girls and I am so so happy for you Olive, I had a tear in my eye when I read your post about finding out it is twins. for you and your beautiful babies.

Yay shell i am so happy all is well. 


I had my first appointment with Woking on Wednesday, DH  has  , so he is pleased and i had another scan and no PCOS. so once again. UNEXPLAINED.

But Starting my treatment on 16th so have to go for my tutorial on the 13th. AAAAGGGGGHHHHHH. I am nervous but so happy to finally be doing something. I have to down reg for 2 weeks, then scan and then more drugs and then scan scan scan and then hopefully be in the dreaded   around 20th June. but I have been told not to expect a positive result for the first cycle, and although made my heart fall into my boots, I was happy that I am being given honest info.
Can anyone tell me what I am in for when I start the drugs, what sort of side affects etc.
also been told I am high risk for mc as had 3 so not sure what that will mean, but here we go.

Hello to eveyoneelse and lots of     to you all.


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Bisou, i didn't have any bad side effects from the drugs just quite bloated so be prepared to buy bigger trousers, i was ready with the bigger size this time around and it made me feel much more comfortable at work. You really have to make sure you drink plenty of water (2litres) 
I'm using Gestone injections now that i've had the ET, i think this is also something they give to those that have had early miscarriages before so they might suggest this for you. 
I've been okay (i think   ) with the hormones, i supposed you'd have to ask my DH! i haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary, it was much like PMT for a few weeks. 
Good luck and i hope the time flies for you.

Hi Everyone else,  happy weekend!

I've just done 2 hours of GSCE revision with my stepdaughter, good grief its surprising how much you forget!   more to look forward to tomorrow  

xx


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Olive and Shell - so so happy for you both!!      

Smokey - good luck for Wednesday!   

Hello to all 

I have my scan on Monday the 10th and should be 6+2.  I am absolutely pooping it and just  that everything is ok! xxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies 

Been reading and catching up with you all. 
I have just written a huge post and lost it all very v peed off.

Olive and shell so pleased for you     Fab news 

Our computer was riddled with viruses so we had to give it to a friend who saved it for us phew!! 

Piggie - Works been up and down and this week need to speak to woking to stress the concern about being in the environment, works understanding but want them to properly understand. Hope your keeping busy and im sure your nervously excited? Have you been working on 2ww?

Sorry about the lack of personals, i did have one for you all but im computered out at the mo so will post them in dibs an dabs.

Enjoy the weekend guys xXx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Shell and Olive yipee - so pleased for both of you      
Nicky Ryder - hello you - glad all is going well can't believe the twins are nearly here!!!
Smokeypoo - hoping all goes well for you -  
Mellow hope those jabs are still going well!

Hey everybody else -


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

how is everyone?

smokeypoo - great news your ready   hope you had a wonderful day with your daughters first birthday, an amazing milestone  

mellow - how are you feeling? hope alls going well

piggie -        hope your ok

 to everyone xxx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi all - hope you are all enjoying your long weekend,

Olive - amazing news about your twinnies.  You must both be delighted!

Shell - great to hear that Jeddy Bear has snuggled in.  Hope you enjoyed the game yesterday

Minie - I know what you mean about stress.  If all goes to plan I'll be in my 2WW when I am made redundant.  They told us all this week that we needed to work on an extra month, but I've asked if I can go early a) because of treatment and b) my new company want me to start ASAP. Am waiting to hear what they decide, and am focussing on the fact that having a family is THE most important thing in our lives.  Sending you lots of    

Piggie - hope the butt jabs are going OK

LuvBun - will send bubbles and   as can't afford to send money! 

Smokey - good luck for Wednesday

Bisou - not long to go now.  I started DR on Tuesday and definitely feel different.  Absolutely shattered with 9 hours sleep per night and still feeling like I need more.  Also a little moody, which is most unlike me.  But not complaining one bit as have waiting ages to get this far!

Mellow - how are your jabs going?  Any side effects yet?  I think it's finally dawned on my DH exactly what I'm prepared to put my body through - he's been amazing!

Ellie/Lolly/ClaireMac/Ronstar/Frindabelle/Nikki - hi

Sending lots of   to you all xxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Morning 

J - Congrats on getting the job and Family is the most important to me!!! Hope they let you go early. Grrrrrrrrrrrr work who invented it!!?
It will get ironed out soon. 

Frindabelle - Yay for round 2! Bring on AF  

Ellieblue - Great off loader on here!! And i with you on the anticipation anxiety all too well.    

Lolly - Good luck for Mon 10th 

Mellow - Glad the first jab went well and are all good... Was wondering about side effects too, do you have any yet?

Olive/Shell - still over the moon for you, and have more butterflies/hopefullness for ourselves

Smokypoo - Glad your mum is feeling better and hope you daughter had a lovely 1st Birthday! Good luck for weds 

Ronstar- hope your well 

Luvburn - Glad you phoned up and i May see you at the open evening. Honeymoon to Mauritius sounds amazing!! You've got tonnes to look forward to.  

Bisou  -Congrats to DH having sperm.. we will be starting tx the same time. I start taking drugs on 20th May YAY!!! Cant wait cant wait.   
Wondering about side effects too but im sure its different for us all maybe 

Piggie - Hoe r u feeling?

Hello to Kyla Pamk Clair and all AFM XxX

AFM - My DH has is sperm retrieval operation date for mid june around my EC date, its all becoming real now as we have dates and moving forward which feels like its been yrs!! So happy to think this could be my last AF for long time Yipeeeee! but staying realistic too!! 

Hope you are all well and have enjoyed the long weekend. 

Well off to the loony world..... my work    have a  gr8 day all and chat later 

      FOR US ALL XxX


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Olive and Shell Many many many congratulations on your Scans!!     
lot's off     for the rest of your pregnancies xxxxxx

Hey Ladies, 
     how is everyone else doing? Just quickly popping on at work, Just waiting for AF to come feels like a loooooooooooong time, c'mon c'mon!!
In the meantime I am driving myself mad with research on trying to improve the chances    


Ooooh meant to ask, have any of you Wokingettes had short protocol? 
xxxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

hello ladies hope you are all well. Sorry this won't be a mega long post again as still no blooming internet and didn't get a chance to sneak on at work today. How rude of work to get in the way of keeping in touch!  

TJ my little down regging buddy! Yep we have exact same egg collecton and egg transfer dates!! Yay! And BIsou and minniemate my side effects are similar to TJ, i have been down regging a week tomorrow and mainly i just feel really tired. Haven't been too moody and in general so far not as bad as i was worrying about. I felt awful when i took clomid. Really emotional and low depressed mood and was so worried i would feel like that on this drug but pleased to say so far nothing like that at all. Not sure if i will feel anymore side effect in the coming days as the drugs get into my system more. But at moment just tired and a few headaches. But same as TJ not complaining!  

I am gettiung good at the jabs now! Can do them myself!

Hope everyone else ok. Hope our preggie ladies are doing well. Good luck lolly for the scan

lots of hugs to everyyone else xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

forgot to mention that i also feel a bit like a camel drinking all this water and milk! Weeing all the time!!


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Oooooo posh now. Morning Gurls. 

Thanks for the info Mellow.   

Have a nice day everyone xXx


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Morning Ladies 
ooooh check out the forum! Nice work FF! Just tucking in to banana on toast! yummers! 
Have a lovely day 
xxx


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

MorniNg ladies

Check out the posh new site!

Well it's ET for me today, I just hope the embie survives the store  . It'll be nearly 2 years old  

I just wanted to say to downreggers, I had some acupuncture at the beginning of D/R and it definitely helped eliminate all the nasty symptoms, wish I'd gone back about a week ago!  I have a fab acupuncturist who specializes in ivf stuff if anyone wants his details.

Wish me lots of luck!!
X


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Girlies,

Check out this new format! 

Smokey - Good luck today honey    

Mini - I have the same as the others really, v tired and towards the end of the DR process got really bad headaches but they went as soon as I started stimming.

TJ / Mellow - Glad DR is going ok for you both, its all starting to happen on this board!! 

Back later, off to work    (not something I do often!)


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Good luck Smokey 
xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

I forgot to say... Frindabelle banana on toast  URGH!! xxxxx


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

just got a call to say the embie survived the thaw! 7/8 cells survived which they said was good.  I hope so.

Frindabelle yes weird toastie!

X


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

I thought I'd hate the Banana on Toast but it's lovely, supposed to be godo for you so I'm trying to be heathly girl. *drops halo*   
xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

good news smokey! Come on embies get stuck in!
Loving the new format!
Also i agree been having acupuncture since january and had it last night and she said it will defo help with symptoms! I really think it has helped with side effects.
Bannana on toast hmmmmm not sure hehehe


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

yuk Bananna on toast lol poor Frindabelle.... no bananna buddies lol

Brilliant news smokypoo      for the embies, yes please could i have your acupuncture man's details would be a great help thank you, i have a card of Pauls from wokings waiting room but hav'nt phonedhim yet. Get some rest x

Shell thanks for the info. hope you feeling fatter lol 

Piggie whens the big day

Hello to AFM


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Frindabelle..... Welldone for being healthy tho !!


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

How does every get their tickercharts on their profile infomation? Been puzzeling me for days


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Good luck smokeypoo  

I have been having acupuncture for about 3 months as i read it can sometimes help with IVF ( also fpr my sleep). i go to the fountain centre in Guildford at the moment about 2 x per month. but when do ET shall go weekly to help make it a nice comfy place for the emby.     
Its wonderful, who do you see?

thanks for the info TJ and everyone, its a little daunting but exciting too. not looking forward to sticking myself with needle though. ( DH was moaning becasue he has to provide a cup of   , pffff the cheek)

Any way have a good day all. x x x


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

BTY

piggielicious.  Thanks for the tip about the trousers. and


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Very modern here now isn't it    good job FF

Frindabelle - i like bananas i like toast, i might have to try it out.....

Bisou - i know, don't the fellas make a big deal out of it. At least they're alone when they do it, far more dignified than us!

Minie - i hope you raise all your concerns at work, my boss has been really understanding, he keeps telling me to remain calm    bless him

Smokey - thats fantastic news, its really amazing what they can do isn't it. 

Mellow - wait till you have to add pineapple juice to the equation, my tummy literally sloshes as i walk! welll done on doing your own jabs   

Lolly - not long till your scan now, how exciting!

Hi Shell and Olive hope you're both doing well and enjoying yourselves

Hi everyone else

AFM - 2 days to go till i test on Friday. I am going nuts    its very boring working from home all the time. I didn't get this far last time so i suppose thats got to be good?? DH keeps asking me how i fell, do i feel pregranant. how on earth would i know    i think any symptom i have is drug induced. All my friends and relatives are obviously wannabe psychics as they all say they have a good feeling. i've really not got my hopes up....still doesn't stop me hoping and praying! Please let this one work!!!     

Heres hoping for all of us

xx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a question for everyone.

Can you request a specialt for the ET. as you all keep mentioning Mr Riddle.


I want him.........


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Bisou - no i don't think you can. when you get your operation info sheet they tell you you could get anyone in the team and that they are all good. i was told last time the day before that i was getting Mr Riddle then on the day it was Mr Brooks, he was still very nice though, and then Mr Riddle did my transfer. I think he kows everyone loves him


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

I love him and Ive never had him ( sounds a bit naughty   )


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

I have another question

What are bubble and why do i have only 1?


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Bisou - lol! he'd like that i'm sure! 

The bubbles are for luck i think??


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey girlies,

Bubbles are for luck and to let you know that someone is thinking of you / you are being thought about. Bisou - you have 2 now    

Mr Riddle looked after me with my OHSS in Frimley Park and he was lovely, although i've not had him in Woking    it does sound a bit rude doesn't it!


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

ladies i've never had mr riddle! But by all accounts he is great! Hehehehe

just a quick one to say praying for you piggie for friday x x x 

i have acupuncture in woking with a fab lady. She does a multi bed clinic so it is much cheaper than a lot of other private sessions, so i can go once a week as i'm not spending as much. I love it! 

Love to all xxxx

Xxxxxx


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey lovely ladies,

Hope everyone is ok.  Just wanted to join the Mr Riddle debate!!  

I have been lucky to see all 3 consultants for different procedures.  I saw Mr Riddle for my trial embie transfer and yes he is fab!  He has a really calming influence and is very gentle.

I had Mr Brook for my egg collection and he was my consultant at the Princess Anne in Southampton, so have been seeing him for over 2 years now.  He is a lovely guy and I really trust him.  

Then the lovely Mr Curtis did my embie transfer so of course I now have a soft spot for him!!!

We are very lucky at Woking to have 3 brilliant consultants - so now the only question is.......should my bean's middle name be Riddle, Brook or Curtis!!??


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello Ladies

Sorry not been on for a while. Was busy entertaining my parents, aunt and uncle and DH's parents over the BH weekend.

As I have not yet started treatment I haven't had the pleasure of Mr Riddle. Mr Curtis did my trial transfer and I was under him at Royal Surrey (this is sounding worse as it goes along!)  


Piggie - good luck for Friday    

Frindabelle - any sign of AF? I'm in the same boat as you - waiting, waiting.. And I'll be short protocol as well.

Smokeypoo - well done on finally getting your embies snuggled where they should be. Sticky vibes to you   

TJ / Mellow - hope the DR symptoms don't get you down. The others are right, acupuncture does help. I went for a session last night and I have been regularly going since my last tx. I see a lovely chap in Farnham who is treating other ladies going through IVF at present.

Hi lolly, shell and olive - how are your bumps progressing?  

Hi Bisou and Miniemate - hope you are both well.

Hi to anyone else i've missed.

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I jusy have to say that I am cheered up a treat from reading the last few days posts (feeling rubbush today as first AF after termination arrived with a vengance with a capital V !) . Just to add my bit , I have had Mr Riddle at both Frimley Park and at Woking (was the main reason we chose to go there !) , but have yet to experience Mr Curtis or Mr Brook   .

Hope everyone is ok. So many of you are having tx at mo and I really hope it's all going ok. I had accu ( a lovely lady in Fleet) twice a week throughout my treatment and I am sure it is why I didnt have any real side effects. I will be starting to see her again in a couple of weeks , as from my next AF we will be starting our FET - eeeek !!

Anyway , I hope in the nicest possible way that when I start tx in July ( I have loooong cycles !) that all you ladies will be long gone over to the the pg boards , but for any of you are still lurking then I look forward to sharing the crazy journey with you !

Love Claire x


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Just realised that my profile info below is really long - this flippin FET will have to work else I will have no room !!

xx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi all - am loving the new FF format (but not loving the fact that I couldn't get my FF fix last night!),

Smokey - great news about your embie.  Does that mean you are officially PUPO from today? x

Olive/Shell/Lolly - hope you are embracing your new shape.  What a great excuse to go shopping! 

Piggie - lots of love and luck for Friday

Ellie/Frindabelle - hope    arrives soon

Minie - really hope that things have quietened down at work a bit

Claire - amazing news that you are starting FET soon

Bisou - you really did make me   with your comments about your DH.  Mine is exactly the same!  We originally thought he might have needed PESA/TESA, but once Mr Brook told us that wasn't neccessary, my DH suddenly became very smug!  He's done a great job of encouraging me from a distance whilst I stab myself each night, usually from another room with his eyes closed.  The things we have to do eh?! 

Luvbun/Ronstar/Nikki and to anyone I might have missed - hope you are doing OK

Mellow - my little D/R buddy (love it!).  Feeling quite camel-esque myself!  Can't bring myself to start on the milk yet, but am guzzling the water and pineapple juice.  With the milk, my Mum suggested that I imagine it's a pint of lager (which I used to love).  I politely thanked her for reminding me that I haven't had a drink for three months!!!  

Take care all xxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Morning 

Things are good at work thanks, they will let me off when ever i need it.... i will be entilie to 40 days paid sick & 40 days half paid sick then if it goes over unpaid. They are sending me out the classroom when i start tx to b the new D.T Technition which will be much more carming yay! 

Mellow please could i have the number of you anccu lady in Woking, would be a great help. I need to start having it & am going to phone a few up to see what one will works best for me.... travel/price etc. 

TJ - Glad you asked shell/Lolly/Olive if they are embracing their new shape lol.. i was in a rush typing at work yesturday and said hope your  feeling fatter but forgot to say in the "in the nicest possible way"..... I like your mention on it lol 

Piggie - got everything crossed for you.

Have a great day AFM 

xXx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey girlies,

Feeling very fat! Big roll of flab but I know its from all the crisps Im eating and not Jed   , off for an emergency scan in a mo, I had bad tummy ache yesterday and I can't find him on my doppler.... been going slowly insane since 4am!!    

Mini - I used the lady in WOking too before and after ET, her name is Susan Adams and she works at the Holistic Health Centre. Ive not her her number on me but will post it later for you. 

Olive - How are you feeling honey?

Lolly - When is your scan   

Smokey - Are you now PUPO??        

Piggie - bet you will be awake super early in the morning     Good luck will be thinking of you. 

Right must jump under the shower, back later... I hope xxxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi Minnie - yep Shell is right, the lady is called Susan Adams. She is brilliant and deals with IVF patients. She runs a private service or a muliti-bed practice - eg one other person will be in the room with you but she uses screens and it still feels very private. This allows her to keep her costs down as she operates a sliding scale payment - so you you just pay what you can afford each visit - anything between £18 and £30. A lot of private sessions are about £45. Visit this link and you can find out more about it http://www.phoenixacupuncture.co.uk/
She is American and I find her voice really relaxing!
Give it a go - I think it has defo defo helped with side effects of the down regging drugs.

Hi to everyone else - will post more later - just nipped on at work and rushing to a meeting now! 
Special hello to my little down regging buddy! hehehhe


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Shell

  for this morning. i hope all is well. 
and thank you for my bubbles.  I now have 6. Yay. 


TJ- My DH is convinced Mr c told him he had champion   , but i dont recall anything like that.
The worry we had was that he works wihsome nasty chemicals sometimes on a daily basis. So for that reason he is ver happy, but he still moanng about   in a cup. however i cant wait to see his face when we go through the practice injection lesson.   

Piggilicious-   for Friday and put in a good word for me with Mr R  


Good morning everyone else. and lots of


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning again all,

I'm back all Ok, must be the most paranoid person in Berkshire, if not the UK. All OK, the lady scanned me and then said she wasn't going to charge me and I burst into tears!! What a wally!! 

Bisou - funny what our men think about their swimmers isn't it!! Have you got DH taking Vits etc. Be warned here is one of my lists coming, this is what I have DH on, his swimmers are quite bad, 500,000`  0 - 1% motility and I think 1% morphology. 

Smoothies every morning.
No booze (if I couldn't he couldn't!!)
Wellman Conception 1 x a day (3 for 2 on line with Boots!)
1 X 1000MG VIT C
1 X 50mg Selenium
1 X 1000MG I think Omega 3
and during treatment Argenine? 
and Brazil nuts every day or I tell him off       

I don't know whether it helped or not but we got a really good fertilisation rate, I suspect it was because we made his sperm as healthy as we could although we will never know. You have 16 bubbles now   

Back later xx


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Shell -     Hope everything is ok with Jed.  I'm sure he is just being a tinker and playing hide and seek. xx

I have my scan on Monday, when I should be 6+2.  Have been driving myself  worrying about it as I have had lots of cramps in my lower tummy. xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey Lolly,

Im going to say try not to worry but I don't practice what I preach    , low tummy ache, like AF pain and backache is really normal, its a sign of Alvin burrowing into your lining to make himself nice and comfy for the next 8 months. I also had pains in the tops of my legs in the first few weeks and still get them now and again. 

A friend of mine who doesn't over analyse things like I do had these pains too but people with normal conceptions don't seem to worry like us IVFers!!      for little Alvin xxxxx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

morning

Shell - i'm so glad everything is okay, i was worried when i read your first post so i can only imagine how you felt. i need some tips on keeping DH off the ber, good for you hee hee.

Minie - i'm glad you're all sorted with work, thats a big weight off of your mind. I wanted to try accupuncture but dh doesn't believe in all that 'mumbo jumbo'    drives me nuts sometimes    might try it with our frosties though....

Hi everyone else. 

AFM - OMG i am going nuts! i sort of can't wait till OTD tomorrow but sort of dreading it too    my DH has refused to let me test early, i just wanna know now. I've never got this far before    my bruises hurt today so at least that is taking my mind off of it. 
I wish i was psychic!

xx


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Piggie - You are doing really well!  I completely caved and tested 3 days early   I am    for a   for you hun!! xx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Lolly - i really hope i get a good result like you did! Did you think you were PG?
My DH just got back from the supermarket and did not buy me a test! so cruel!


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

I was certain mine was a BFN so the BFP was a huge surprise. People always talk about vein boobs, feeling sick all the pg symptoms in the 2ww, I didn't have any.... have you honey? xx

      for some more good news on here xxxxxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Shell - so happy all ok with Jed/Jedinna!! whoop whoop!


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi

so glad everything is alright Shell.  I can't believe that you can find heartbeat yet with a doppler, I got one last time and only found the hb when I was 19 wks pg!  

Piggie I didn't have any symptoms either, I was very bloated but I'm sure that's just the cyclogest.  Everything crossed for you for tomo  

Clare poor you with the dreaded AF . Not long til July

yes I'm PUPO, all went fine.  Just to add my bit on the consultants, we've always had Mr Curtis, I thought he was the 'most famous' one!  Well he has been brilliant for us so far.  Sophia was there when they did the ET, so funny to think the little ice man is her brother or sis.  She saw him on screen.  My only doubt so far is that the embie looked pretty knackered, I suppose that's what happens after being frozen for nearly 2 years.  It had been grade 1, but looked more grade 2-3.  I guess it just means it needs lots of love!

How funny that we're all having acupuncture.  Mine is Paul Johnson in Chiddingfold, I'm on the phone so can't do a link.  He's a bit of an expert on fertility.

Can't remember what else, sorry it's hard to do personals when you can't read back.  Perhaps we need a FF iPhone app!  Oh yes if someone could explain the pineapple juice thing I'd be grateful.  Last time I had a smoothie everyday and sometimes I'd use pineapple but I certainly didn't all the time.  I'm trying to do similar this time.

Hi to everyone I've missed.
X


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Shell - thank you so much for making me feel better. The only differences i've noticed are hot flushes and feel a bit sick but either could be the fact that i am so anxious. i haven't had implantation bleed and convinced myself that was a bad sign but then read that only 1 third of women get this. Get a few twinges in my lower abdomen but nothing to get excited about?? who knows??   

smokey - congrats on being PUPO! that is so sweet that your daughter was there too, its a special time

xx


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Piggie

I got no implantation bleed, and had the odd twinge.  Fingers crossed I'm feeling really positive for you.  And well done on resisting early testing.

X


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

OMG Piggie - you saying hot flushes reminded me, I did have a symptom I just didn't realise it at the time, I was very hot all the time and I am normally a chilly person.......       for a BFP. We did our test at 5am.... bet you do the same!!! 

Smokey - Mr C has done both of my ETs so that is a good sign too!! Congrats on being pupo, lovely that Sophia saw the embie on the screen. Does the embie have a name? xxx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

LOL Shell you had a symptom! i've got to do my test at 4.15am as my DH is on an early shift! i don't think we'll sleep


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

I think you might win the prize for the earliest test!!! 

I can honestly say at the time I didn't know that being hot was a symptom, I was reading everyones real symptoms on the 2ww board and no one mentioned being hot. Im not even sure if it is a proper one or maybe I just had a temperature!!     , back to being cold now my feet are freezing!! Time for lunch methinks! xx


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Piggie - I didn't have an implantation bleed and other than a few twinges had no real symptons.  I was just desperate to know one way or the other!  I think part of me just felt that this could be our time.  I am sure you will have the loveliest surprise tomorrow!    

Smokey - Congratulations on being PUPO - whoo hooo!!  

Shell - So glad Jed is ok, what a relief!!   xxx


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Lolly & Shell - at the moment we're calling him (it was def a boy lol!) the ice man.  Hee hee

x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Piggie - best of luck for tomorrow hun! got a good feeling (another psychic!!) Really praying for you honey xxx

Smokey - come on little Ice Man! Praying for you two honey xxxx

TJ - (aka little down regging buddy) glad you are feeling like a camel too!! I had a bad day yesterday with the milk - didn't drink much but trying to be better today. I think milk wise it's the stimming part where it is really important. Hope the jabs are going ok. Do you do them yourself?

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all ok - sorry not very long posts from me but nipping on when I can. Having no internet at home makes you realise how much you actually use it!

AFM - It will be a week tonight of down regging for me. Still no major side effects - a bit tired and a little hot but in general feeling normal. In fact I felt worse the few days before down regging where I was getting myself in a little state thinking the side effects would be bad! 
Really looking forward to baseline scan next week and hoping all will be as it should so I can start stimming. Also waiting for AF/withdrawl bleed to show as I know ideally this should come before baseline scan.


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi ladies

piggie - I tested at 4:30am    I didnt have any symptoms on either pregnancy so dont worry, it really doesnt mean anything.           for tomorrow

smokey - great news,         for ice man, hope hes burying in 

shell - great everything is ok, how lovely of scan lady   

tj and mellow- hope jabs are going well, milk is from stimms and high protein diet

lolly - how are you feeling?   

hope everyone is ok   

Im ok, very tired and struggling at work. Im feeling very bloated from cyclogest and chunky but know its not the babies. I need to see my mum this weekend as havent seen her for ages but dreading the drive to Plymouth   
anyway,    to all xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Just wanted to say Piggie thinking of you and     that it is good news this morning xxxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

thinking of u piggie and praying for good news too x x


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Bad news for us this morning    we got a negative result at 4am. We're okay though, i think my lack of symptoms gave me a clue. Linda at the clinic was so lovely on the phone, she asked if i wanted to go in and see Mr Riddle but i'm not going to, he has such a lovely way about him i always end up crying. Not going to be too sad as must be grateful for what i've got and not beat myself up about what i haven't got. 
I've got a wonderful stepdaughter who i love very much and for that i am very kucky. 
We're going to go on holiday in August and then go for FET in September. If any of you are still on here....hopefully you'll all be BFPs!....then we'll chat again then. 
GOOD LUCK to all of you, you've been a great support for me throughout.

xx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Piggie - sending you     .  Stay strong sweetie xxx


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry piggie    lots of love to you. xxx

And I know what you mean about Mr R, he makes me cry too being nice xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

So so sorry Piggie sending you huge     , look after yourselves and we will all be looking out for you in September xxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

piggie & dh - so sorry to hear its negative, we will all be here in September


----------



## luvbun (Mar 3, 2010)

Thinking of you piggie and you dh lots of hugs    to you both xxxx i'll still be here and will be popping in every now and then. xxxx I know its not much of a consolation, but a holiday sounds like a good idea.... just to chill and be around family xxx big hug


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

So sorry Piggie    life is so cruel.  I hope you have a lovely holiday.  

Thinking of you 
x


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Piggie                           to both you and your DH. 
Have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Piggie & dh im devastated for you hun, you have an amazing attitude and am always here if you need boost. 
Keep strong and thank you for your good wishes for us xx   

Hello to afm hope your all ok


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

piggie so so sorry to hear your news x x x


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

So sorry to hear your news Piggie. Take time out for yourself and your DH


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

A quick post to say hi to you all and my little D/R buddy   On day 11 now and have done all the jabs myself.  I did plan on letting my DH do the trigger shot when we get there, but he may decide on pay back after the last few days.  I've been VERY moody, which is most unlike me.  Stormed off in a strop yesterday and went on a long bike ride to try to get it out of my system.

AF arrived on Thursday - 2 days late - so hopefully that means the drugs are working.  Feeling very nauseous and thirsty, even though drinking 2+ litres of water a day.  But as I said before, I am not complaining (much!)  Hope yours arrives soon. 

Also had some good news yesterday - my work are letting me leave early!  With the time off that I have booked for TX it means that my last day with them should be on 20 May, and I plan on starting my new job on 28 June.  So over a month off and complete rest during my TX and 2WW which I am looking forward to.

Anyway enough of the me me me post.  DH is on a night shift so feeling a little sorry for myself.  Hope you are all OK and catch up soon.    to Piggie x


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi TJ 
I woke up early ( well normal weekday time) today so online now.Have you had your baseline scan yet? I started AF this morning (hence up early) but as I knew it was on the way called Woking yesterday to book scan for Monday morning. If this is fine we will be back to being cycle buddies!

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

morning ladies
TJ great news about the job! That is so fab and will be great to have all that rest just when it is needed! Brilliant news. Sorry to hear about the moodiness!! Hehehe i have been a little moody too so know how you feel. Also felt some dizziness yesterday but drank loads more water and seemed to get better. Glad you are doing the jabs ok too! No AF for me yet but feeling like it is about to show up so really hoping it comes tomorrow!

Ellie blue good luck for scan and welcome to the cycle buddies gang!! Hehehe


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Have just lost a post grr!   
Just wanted to send a little AF dance to Mellow           
hope it's the last one that we have in a long time.  Also I have my baseline scan on Wednesday, so if any Wokingettes are there it would be good to say hi - I'll be there at lunchtime with my Mum, who is so keen to be involved she even has a copy of our treatment plan on her wall!  

Sending you all lots of     on what is a   day xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

TJ!!! Your AF dance worked!! Just showed up yay! Thanks!
I will be at woking at 1pm on wednesday so will keep an eye out for you and your mum! Anyone else gonna be about that i can try and spot!? 

what a cold day come on summer!


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

forgot to say i agree! Hope this is the last AF for me TJ and ellie blue for a long time! 

Piggie hope you're doing ok x x


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello AFM 
  
  Im there on weds @ 3.30pm for our first consulation with Dr Riddle. Met  him @ Frimley so v v v excited.  Hopefully see you TJ.... what time is  your scan? Glad you have a month off now just perfect for you. Hope  your cycle helped you chill out   
  
  Mellow - congrats on your AF starting. So have you had 2 weeks on drugs then AF then another 4 weeks of drugs? 
  
   DOH...  i thought id just hopefully had my last AF as is start tx on 20th the  21st day of my cycle. Nerver mind just 1 last one then lol
  
  hope afm are enjoying our dull wet Saturday!!   
  
   to all


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

hi minnie in terms of the drugs i will have been down regging two weeks this coming wednesday but i got AF yesterday while i am still down regging. You keep taking the meds while you have AF. On wednesday next week i will have baseline scan and then if all looking quiet on the ovary front they will start me on the stimm drugs and should be on these for about another two weeks and then egg collection! It's all going so quickly!

When is your next AF? Do you know what date you will start down regging? 
Xxx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Good Morning All,

Glad your    turned up Mellow.  My appointment is at 1.20 so will no doubt bump into you, although Minie if I am still there at 3.30 my work won't be too happy.  Hope your last few days of DR go well - bring on the stimms!

As the AF dance worked yesterday will now do another to bring on some     

                

Am now off to see DH in a sailing competition, so whilst he is hoping for lots of wind I'll be taking my sunnies    just in case.  Have a good Sunday and catch up later x


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi girlies

Just a quick "me" post to say that all went well at Woking this morning and I had the green light to start the stimming drugs. First jab this evening - administered by DH. Not too bad so far. I will now be chugging the water and milk! Next appointment to check on progress next Monday with EC provisionally booked for 24th May. 

Now off to have the first of many early nights...

Love to all (especially my cycle buddies)   

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

great news Ellie Blue! Yay!

Hi to everyone else hope you're all ok x x


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey ladies

Hope everyone is doing well!

Just a quick update on me - I had my 1st scan yesterday at 6+5, I thought I was 6+2 so don't know how I got that wrong  

Anyway, we saw a perfect little heartbeat and have been discharged from the clinic.  Very weird feeling as Woking has been a second home for so long!!

Really   that our little bean stays with us.  We have booked in for another scan at 9 weeks in a private clinic more local to us.

Big  to everone
Lolly xxx


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi

Lolly excellent news, bet you got a bit emotional seeing the heartbeat  

Ellie welcome to the rollercoaster!  I hope DH is discharging his duties well.

Well i've had lots of period like pains the last few days, I think it's all calmed down now this morning, praying that it is a good sign but I can't remember such feelings last time.  And v windy TMI!

Hope you're all well.
X


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi all,

Just a super quick post from me or I will be late to my next meeting! 

Wanted to send the DR girlies lots of good luck for the baseline scans, also I think from memory I think Mini is seeing Mr Riddle the legend tomorrow so good luck for that one too

LOLLY - CONGRATULATIONS HONEY, so pleased that you saw little Alvins heart beating away, does it seem real yet? 

Back later love to everyone else xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

lolly - thats great news, you must be sooo happy   

how are all the injection ladies? Thinking of you all      

shell - how are you? hows the bump coming along? have you told people yet?

smokey - I had period pains and was windy aswell        good signs

Im ok, it was my last twins due date yesterday, mixed emotions. Prayed for them by my rose. Im grateful I have this pregnancy, just hope it goes well. I have another scan Friday which I am petrified about, but trying to be positive

  to all xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

hi ladies x 
lolly that is great news about little alvin x congrats honey x x

smokey hoping and praying the ice man is getting nice and warm snuggling in!

Olive honey big hugs to you on your twins due date x x must be mixed emotions but lots of love to those little embies you have on board x 

shell so happy to hear jed is doing well x x are you starting to show yet?

TJ and ELlie hope you're doing ok. Have to say in the last couple of days the down regging is getting a bit tough. Feel really tired and headachy. Also have a sore throat but that's going round the office so not sure if i feel extra rubbish from drugs or the office bug! But hopefully start menopur tonight or tomorrow so that will be good.

Hi to everyone else x x 

ps should i take the sharps box back today to nuffield? Will i get a new one or hang on to my sharps box? 

Xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi girlies,

Olive - will be thinking of you on Friday, I'm sue everything will be fine and that those little babies will be growing nice and big and strong, they will look so different to when you last saw them.. so excited for you honey. Big hugs for you othe twins honey    , my babies due date is 4th June, not looking forward to that day, want it to be a nice day xxx

Mellow - you only need to take you box back if its full honey, if its got space keep using it and take it back at the end of stims. Good luck today xx

Smokey - AF pain is  good thing, windy is the wonderful cyclogest! Ive just stopped my cyclogest and can really notice that things are quieter on the bottom front!!! 

Bump is coming along nicely, people are starting to notice it, I told my work colleagues on Monday after my 14 week scan, I couldn't do it without having a scan first to know that eveything was OK - I'm such a woose!    ,  starting to worry again now, but have to wait until next week for next reassurance!! 

Good luck today everyone, its a lovely sunny day xxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Just checking in to see how you are all doing.
Smookey - hoping that that little iceman is settling in to be a little icebabe.
Shell - a bump how lovely
Olive and Shell - big hugs for those little lost babies - it must be hard - but hopefully in a few more months you will have beautiful babies in your arms 
Mellow - hope jabs going well
Hello to everybody else
R x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks shell. Sharps box is not full so will leave it at home! X


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

hi lovely ladies
hope you're all well. TJ so so lovely to meet you and your mum today! Hope you weren't to scared by the mixing needle!! X x bring on the stimming drugs!
Ellie how are you getting on?

Hugs to everyone else love a very headachy and tired mellow! Hehehehe


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Congratulations on starting stimming Mellow, headaches will go once you stop stimming so hopefully you will start to feel better soon honey xx


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Hey Wokingettes!

Well, I'm back in the saddle (so to speak) and started Short Protocol yesterday, (was anyone at WN about 9.30 till about 11ish, I was there then)
Suprisingly more relaxed about this cycle, i know I was on LP last time but I don't feel as nervous perhaps it's being used to the Jabs eh?

Very best of luck to anyone, DRing,stimming & Scanning xxxx


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Morning!

Well 9 days post ET and I'm officially losing it!  This bit sooo hard.

Frindabelle great that your back on the journey and feeling positive  

mellow well done on being the stims  

hi to everyone else, sorry I can't read back in the phone.  Hope you're all having a good day.

X


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

frindabelle welcome back on the saddle! Keeping fingers tightly crossed!
Hang in there smokey! Sending lots of baby dust your way! 

Ladies what's the deal with pinapple juice? Should it be from concentrate or not from concentrate?


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm sure I read somewhere it had to be pure pineapple juice, so is that the not from concentrate variety?
xxx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey Hey Lovely Ladies - hope you are all well,

Mellow - it was SO great to meet you yesterday.  You are every bit as lovely as I thought you would be    Hope you and DH aren't too down about last night.  Have you started stimms yet?  I started tonight and found the mixing a    nightmare! 

Ellie Blue - how are the stimms going? 
Frindabelle - I too had my baseline scan yesterday.  Looks like the 4 of us are   buddies!  How exciting!

Minie - sorry I missed you yesterday.  Hope all went well with the Legend!

Lolly - great to hear that the Bean is doing well

Smokeypoo - hang on in there!  Not long to go to OTD

Shell/Olive - hope you are both feeling well and embracing your growing tummies

Bisou - hope tutorial went well today.  Not long to go now   

Piggie - hope you are doing OK honey   

Nikki - good luck and hope all goes well next week

Hi to Kyla, Luvbun, Ronstar and anyone that I have missed.

AFM - Jabs have been going really well.  Have been drinking plenty of water, and have only felt really lousy for one day.  Baseline was good, and am on 4 vials of Menopur - just hoping the mixing gets a little easier though.  Bring on the weekend!

Take care all xxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi there

Sorry not been on for a few days. 

How are my cycle buddies - TJ, Mellow and Frindabelle?

TJ - I totally agree -the mixing of Menopur is a nightmare! I am on 4 vials the same as you. DH has been doing this so far and I tried to have a go this evening but had to pass it back to him as I kept getting a vacuum in the vial and the liquid sucked back! I am going to have to do it myself tomorrow night as DH has an evening out with his mates   . At least with the cetrotide it's only one vial.

I am also finding it very hard to get PMA at the moment - so I am the reverse of you Frindabelle. Have been feeling a bit down today and yesterday - I guess it's the drugs having their effect.   

No probs drinking the water but the milk took a while to get used to. I have been buying a pint on my way into work - my work colleagues must think I am weird at the mo' as I make myself peppermint tea and also have a cup of milk separately! 

I don't think it matters about whether its fresh or concentrated pineapple juice - its the fresh pineapple that you have to avoid  cos that has bromelian in it which causes uterine contractions. The juicing process removes this (I read this elsewhere on the site!) 

I'll try more personals tomorrow - but now I need to get some rest. I have a presentatin to give at work in the morning.

Love and Hugs

Ellieblue xx


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Cycle buddies! 
I think I might have missed everyone Wednesday, although it was sooooo busy!! I'm a blondie and had a Flowery blue top and a grey cardi on, if you saw someone like that it was me!   

I'm doing ok thank you, I'm on 2vials menopur, which isn't to bad from a mixing point of view I guess although I swear the liquid gets less and less even though there's nothign left in the bottle!!    

I'm the same as you Ellie, Menopur and Cetrotide, not had Cetrotide.

I had a 1.5l of water before about 11 yesterday, I have a sore throat so I think that's making me drink more anyway. 

How much milk are you girls drinking? I don't really like it   

Love to all
xxxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello ladies
I am so pleased you all found the menopur a complete nightmare as well - same with us! I kept getting the vacuum and it kept going back into the bottle. The hubster sorted it out though but I agree it kept looking like it was getting less liquid! But think I did it correctly. I am on two vials as well.

Well it's official that I have a stinking cold - feel rotten. I think the drugs didn't help but have a really sore throat, coughing and just feel generally pants! Ok here is the worried paranoid question, please tell me that having a cold will not effect treatment / the out come of treament in any way - I just wanted to feel healthy during the stimming phase and hope feeling full of cold and bit run down will not scupper my chances! But then I think well people get pregnant who have colds all the time so stop worrying!!

anyway hope you are all well and best of luck to all the ladies stimming etc


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning Girlies,

Olive - Good luck today honey, am thinking of you. 

For you stimming girlies, it is pineapple juice that is not from concentrate that is meant to be very good at helping with the lining. It is high in selenium, I took selenium tablets in addition to the pineapple juice. As Ellie says don't eat fresh pineapple as it can cause uterine contractions although I heard you would need to eat about 6 pineapples a day for this to happen its probably not worth the risk! 

For the milk, I hadn't drunk milk in 20 years, first cycle I froze a banana and then blitzed it in the blender to make a sort of smoothy, second cycle, couldn't face any more bananas, so put 3 squares of green and blacks organic 70% choccie with half a pint of milk whack it in the microwave and top with cinnamon..... its actually quite nice although don't forgot to try and have 1 litre of milk a day. Must be full fat or semi skimmed and preferably organic.

Don't forget the protein too, about 90 grams a day and if any of you have PCOS, cut out as many carbs as you can during the stim phase...... 

Mellow sorry to see you have a cold, Ive got one too and feeling sorry for myself! 

If I can think of anything else I will pop back later.... don't wory about the vacumn it happens all the time, you do get used to it, try injecting air into the liquid before drawing it into the syringe it does help xxxxxxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Mellow I don't think a cold will hurt hun - just make you feel a little rough. Try to rest up and relax and hopefully it will go really soon.
Like Shell said the menopur does get easier - I think I used to squirt it all back in - remove the syringe and just suck it back up - I remember being very nervous the first few times about it...


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Mellow, I'm totallly with you , I have an evil sore throat that I'm desperately trying to fight off! I don't want to be ill now!!! 

xxx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hiya,

Mellow - Just to say I had a bad cold all the way through my treatment and was worried sick it would affect it but it didnt. To be honest I think sometimes it's good to have something else to worry about if that makes sense ? I had a cold , then the snow , then terrible constipation   With all that my tx and 2ww flew by !

It's great to read how many of you are well into your treatment , I will be lurking over the next few weeks to hopefully see all the BFP's !

With regards to milk , I hate it too , but had a large glass at night with either organic 70% chocolate powder in or banana nesquick !  I was told that having in on cereal like porridge does count too. I just held my nose and drunk it down !

Do you need the milk for FET do you think ?  I have totally forgotten what I need to eat/avoid when I start , I will have to get my paperwork out.  Only about another 8 weeks till we potentially start again - seems like a lifetime away !

Love to all
Claire xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

ladies I just want to say thank you all so much for reassuring me - it's so great to know you all and have this support and reassurance! and Frindabelle get well soon honey. Just typical isn't it. 
Claire - I think you are right, it is something else to worry about and take my mind off everything else! And wonderful news to hear that you are close to starting treatment again - it will fly by.
Shell thanks for all the info on pinapple juice and diet tips. I will get loaded up on the protein!

I am seriously gonna go home tonight and just sleep - at least it's the weekend so I can lie on my backside and do nothing!


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi ladies

I'm having a little lie down after DDs b-day party.  I've got Smokey (our cat) keeping me warm!

Just some info for Clare - yes they still recommend the litre of milk for FET, although I don't understand why as I'm sure they said it was for the eggs when I did it last time!

Sounds like everyone is getting on well with the menopur mixing, well done.

I've only got occassional twinges now, who knows if that's a good or bad sign!  Looking fwd to a nice weekend.

X


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Evening ladies

Mellow and Frindabelle - hope the cold and sore throats get better soon.

Just done my menopur on my own- I thought that they told us not to get stressed during tx! Honestly by the end of the fourth vial my hands were shaking so much   . I will gratefully hand back to DH for tomorrow! Has to tell my cat (Elwood - hence my username and avatar!) to go outside otherwise he would have wanted to interfere!!

As for milk - I have found that Morrison have started doing litres of flavoured fresh whole milk (chocolate, banana and strawberry). I don't have it all the time cos its loaded with sugar but it makes a nice change from plain boring milk. Got a glass of chocolate by me while I am typing this. Yum!  I also count the stuff I put on my cereals in my litre per day.

Boy am I glad its the weekend - I need to relax! Have a good one all!

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Good evening/morning all.

  for all of those that need it, and hope you feel better soon.

Mixing was a bit better tonight, although it does feel that I am doing it wrong!  Took the syringe completely out of each vial tonight which seemed to make a difference to the vacuum effect.  Does anyone else feel burpy after stimming?  I used to drink fizzy drinks non-stop and have never burped like this!  

I too was struggling with the thought of milk, but have managed to get into a hardcore drinking routine - half a pint of semi-skimmed on my cereal, followed by a very horrible half pint on it's own.  At least 2 litres of water at work, pineapple juice and brazil nuts at lunch, the obligatory lemonade at tea time, Green and Blacks hot chocolate in the evening and lots more water before bedtime!  Feeling very bloated and that is before my ovaries go into overdrive!  The things we have to do eh?

Looking forward to a relaxing weekend before my last few days at work.  Have a great weekend all xxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello Ladies

I havent been on here for a while just been a bit knocked back from our appointment on Weds, we were all set to start tx this thursday coming up but we need to wait for my next AF because if not EC  will be too close to my DH'S Sperm retrival operation. Grrrhhhh!   and they need to freeze then thaw the sperm before and make sure its all ok etc.... which makes sence....!! Does anyone else have any simular problems as us? DH has azoospermia! A hernia when he was young chopped his tubes in an emergancy op. So complex & thrustrating more so for my DH... we have never come across anybody with the same issue. Sorry to rant on girls!!!   

But never mind only another 4-5 weeks (again) just got very upset as its the waiting again and had it all planed in my mind ect .

Looks like ill be going through the mill around the same time as Claire mac... we can wish the days away togeather. 

Mellow/Frindabella sorry to hear about your colds, just what you both need hope your felling better.

Ellieblue - I the same with you about milk, I have nesquick in the cupboard ready... but i surpose it will have too much sugar to have all the time.. dam lol i'll have to think again. 

Smokypoo - Happy good twinges   

Shell - You remembered my appointment date you star.... i must of banged on that much about it lol. Bet you loving your bump. So happy for you. What a good feeling telling your work the fab news   

Piggie - thinking of you (if you ever pop in to have a read about us all)   

To AFM hope your having a lovely weekend and feeling good! Take care all   

Oooo just one thing im back at the wonderful woking on tuesday from 8am for a few hours to go through the injections and drugs for next month now..... so if any of you are there too let yourself know and hopefully see you there


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

TJ - hope your last days of work gos well for you... I like your milk diary im the same with milk "yuk" but shall do anything for a BFP as we all would lol yea "the things we do..."


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi ladies

the jabbing ladies - I found the water really hard to do, I bought a litre bottle of water so I knew I had to drink 2! I bought a litre bottle of milk and filled that everyday, used this on cereal, in tea, with nesquik and in hot chocolate! Youll get there ladies          to you all   

minie - sorry app didnt go aswell as you thought but at least they are doing things properly to give you the best chance. 

smokey - how are you doing? when is test date?          for you

shell - want to hear about this bump you have   

well I had my 8 week scan and saw 2 heartbeats and all looked good. They had tripled in size and are measuring fine. Sadly I have been discharged from Woking and onto nhs, was weird leaving the clinic for the last time. Hope my baby talk doesnt upset anyone please say if it does   

 to everyone xxxx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Just thought I would say Hi as I might not be around for a while, we finally have our CSection on Tuesday to bring our twin girls into the world...(Hope I havent upset anyone but I am proof that Woking works miracles!)

Olive - So glad both babies are growing well. Will send you a PM later x 

Shell - Hope Jed is ok and your enjoying the Bump x

Miniemate - I know waiting and setbacks are really hard but Woking really do know what they are talking about and its the end result, its a marathon this treatment and not a sprint... I had to keep telling myself that when we were going through our treatment cycles. 

Smokey - Good luck for test day   

TJ and Ellieblue - Hope the injections are going ok and I will be back to check on how you get on with EC etc but good luck with it all x 

Good luck to everyone else.

TTFN

Nikki

Xx


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

just wanted to wish Nikki good luck for Tues.  How exciting!

My OTD is Tues.  I return to work after being on annual leave and mat leave for *ahem* 14 months tomorrow!  So it's all go.  Had lots of AF pains but also lots of nosebleeds, and I had these last time I was pg.  We'll see.

Hi to everyone else sorry no personals.
X


----------



## Star02 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey WN ladies!

Haven't been posting much since my negative cycle but wanted to wish everyone DR and stimms lots of luck.

I'm having combined surgery on 24th May for endometriosis so everything on hold for the moment. 

It's so encouraging to come on here and read how you are all doing.  It helps me stay positive.

Wishing you all lots of fairy dust.

xx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Morning all

Thanks nickki your right i will keep telling myself.... I think your thrustration can run away with you sometimes. Good luck for tues wow its going to be amazing for   

Olive - they are going it all right so cheers. Huge congrats on being moved on, is it all starting to feel real now?    

To all have a good Monday and shall see anyone tomorrow at woking if your there


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning girlies,

Nikki - Want to wish you all the best of luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well and can't wait to hear about your new arrivals very soon


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Star02 said:


> Hey WN ladies!
> 
> Haven't been posting much since my negative cycle but wanted to wish everyone DR and stimms lots of luck.
> 
> ...


Hey Star, 
have been thinking of you actuallly, i hope the Op goes well honey.
xxxx

How are you girls doing?? 
I think I balls up my cetrotide a little this morning after I'd injected I took the needle out and some of the solution came out, Panic!! 
hopefully all is good.

xxxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

nikki good luck tomorrow! I think it's wonderful hearin all the baby news makes me so happy to hear positive results! Let us know how it all goes!

Frindabelle i kind of did the same thing after i injected a little bit still came out. Sure it will be fine!

Tj and ellie hope all going ok for you two.

I am still pretty poorly with this blooming cold and been sleeping loads. Came home early from work today and not planning on going in tomorrow. I would normally struggle through but it's too important to rest at the mo and give all my energy to getting better and not running  myself down when i have more important things to focus on! Stimm drugs going ok and have scan wednesday morning. Don't feel anytwinges or bloating or anything so really  hope i am doing ths properly and the eggies are growing!! 

Love to everyone x x


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi

minie  - i do still keep an eye on this site to see how you're all doing. What a pain you hae to wait another month, still if it all works you won't care!    Stay calm and don't stress it'll be your time before you know it. 

Good luck for tomorrow Nikki   

hope you get a good result Smokey....all sounds good     

Olive - your post about your scan made me so happy, two perfect miracles! 

I'm sure September will be here before i know it and i'll be back going crazy again   
My BFN seems ages ago now even though it was only the week before last......strange. We have moved on though and looking to our next go already. 

Love to you all
xx


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks Piggie but it is a BFN for me.

Just because I already have a daughter doesn't make me feel amy better about our fertility problems, it has been a long time and being with people who have easily conceived their LOs is very hard.  

I wish you all the best


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

smokey so sorry to hear your news x x sending you lots of love honey x x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Smokey - so sorry, take lots of care of yourself


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

So sorry smokey, sending big  to you and DH xxxx


----------



## we*want*a*furball (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi ladies old and new

I apologise for not being on for some time but i needed a break after our failed cycle. Just wanted to let you know that i'm back on the treatment rollercoaster and am on day 4 of estrogen tablets for our FET cycle. I'm  so very hard that our little ice pops thaw and that we get our long awaited BFP this time.

If all goes well with the thaw we should be having 2 embies put back this time and they said that they are going to try to get them to blasto. As well as aspirin and heparin i'm also going to be having Prednisolone this time but i'm a little confused because Mr Brook has said this will be from ET onwards. Don't the steroids need to be in my system a couple of days before ET?
[/color][/size]Shell - I know that you were on Prednisolone, when did you start taking it? It's nice to hear that your bump is doing well.x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Smokey sorry hun


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

oh no smokey i'm so sorry    i totally agree it is so hard. I feel lucky that i've got my stepdaughter but still want one of my own.... 

take it easy and    you'll get lucky again soon
x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

WWAFB - Welcome back on the Rollercoaster honey. Please don't worry I took Predislione from ET, don't be surprised when they tell you its 6 tablets... I thought it would be one. You take them in the morning because they can cause sleep problems. I took my last tablet last Thursday   ..... after 15 weeks the belly is purple from the heparin but I don't mind one little bit       

Hi to all you other lovely ladies xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

smokey -     sorry to hear your result    xxxxx


----------



## we*want*a*furball (Nov 7, 2009)

smokey - i'm so sorry that the treatment didn't work for you   

shell - thanks hun, you've put my mind at rest. I can just imagine how purple your belly must be, it took nearly 3 weeks for my bruises to go down from the heparin. I do wonder how you are meant to inject if you are having multiples and have to continue heparin until 30 weeks! If it means we get our bubs i don't mind how often i have to inject   

x


----------



## Star02 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey Star, 
have been thinking of you actuallly, i hope the Op goes well honey.
xxxx

Thank you.  Hope the injections are easier this time round.  I'll check back in with you in a couple of weeks.

xxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Smokey - so sorry to hear your news. Take care 

I will be at the clinic in the morning for my 2nd scan @ 7:30 if any of you ladies are there that early!

Ellie Blue x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

ellie i will be there for a 750am appiontment. I will be the pale slightly sick looking person! I have a viral bug thing which is why i have felt so pants but my gp said yesterday just to rest up and drink lots of fluids and should be fine in a couple of days and shouldn't affected ivf. Typical! Such great timing!

I'll look out for you ellie x


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Morning mellow! 

On way to clinic now. M3 busy! I will be there with my DH. I'm the short one with a green dress if you see me! 

Ellie Blue x


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

for smokypoo


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi ladies! 

On the train into work after my scan at WN. 
So lovely to meet u Mellow! I hope your scan went well. 
TJ / frindabelle - hope stimming is going well for you both.
AFM  - I am in for EC on Friday as I have responded so well to the drugs. I have 11 follies ranging from 9mm up to a whopping 24mm!

Have a lovely day all - it's going to be a nice one.

Ellie Blue x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

hi ladies
ellie so lovely to meet you and dh! So nice to meet some of you lovely ladies!
Good news about your response to the drugs ellie! Wow! Wow! In on friday that is so quick. Best of luck honey.

I am responding well which i was so pleased with after how i have been feeling. Have six follies on the right and four on the left all ranging from about 8 to 11. No whoppers like you ellie hehehehe

what size do you need to get to? Forgot to ask as i was so pleased the viral bug hadn't messed it all up! Starting to feel beta finally.  still off work and resting up. Nurses said as long as i don't have a high temperature all should be ok so feeling reassured!

Hope everyone is well. Tj and frinda hope you're both ok on the stimms! Tj i think you have a scan today so let us know how you get on.

Hope our preggie ladies shell olive , lolly are doing well and bumps are growing nicely.

Smokey thinking of you honey x 

minnie not long now till 12 may honey x

claire hope you're ok honey and the next few weeks fly by  x x

ronstar hope you and little lady are all ok x x 

take care everyone x x hi to anyone i've missed x x


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Ladies, 
a good day for us so far then, Well done on your Follies Ellie and  Mellow!!

This was 1st Progress scan today, I have 10 follies altogether with a lead follie at 18mm and the smallest at 10mm and a lining of 10.6 so I am doing much better then last time (I had 5 follies and the lining was 6.2 on long protocol) I'm sorry I missed you ladies,  I'm back on Friday a 8.40 if anyone is their then!!
lots of love to all 
xxxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

yay! Well done frinda!


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Well done Mellow and Frindabelle on your follies! 
It sounds like the menopur mixing was worth the hassle.

Mellow - I asked at my first scan about size of follies. They are looking for the lead follies ( about three) to be 18mm for IVF and 20mm for ICSI.

Frindabelle - I did have one follie at 18 on my first scan so I was dead chuffed and then she said that they needed them to be at 20. I reckon that you will be in for EC early like me as this often happens with SP.

Just my pregnyl shot tonight then I am drug free for a while!

Ellie Blue x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks ellie for letting me know about follie size. Still a little way to go for my follies then. Come on little one grow grow grow! Hehehe
good luck with your shot tonight!

Frinda i am there friday at 930am. May miss you but will look out for you!

Starting to feel like i am coming back to the land of the living so think this bug is on the way out! Yipppeeee!


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

mellow, ellie and frind great news on all your follies    Looking good for you all 

  to all xxxxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Well it was all going so well.....

I have just come back from an emergency dash to WN cos we had a total disaster with the pregnyl!!

DH prepared the shot, put the needle in me and preessed and the entire contents shot back over his face!! Anyway the on call nurse told us to come in and she did the jab. Fortunately we are only 30 mins away but DH got there in 20 mins! She reassured me that it would be okay if it were a little late. 
I also got the impression that i am not the first person to muck it up.

I'm going to lie down now. phew!!

Ellie Blue x


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Ellieblue - hope you & DH are ok now what a moment you had   . Rest !

Congrats to all that had woking scans and appointments yesturday it ssounds lovely and positive. 

Pigge - Great to hear from you, glad you are feeling ok. We're all impatient in this game   but your right our time will be here before we know it. 

To AFM  sorry for lack of personals but id better set of to work hope you all have a fab day. 

XxX


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Olive i love your little peas in the pod tik chart........ very cute


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Mellow- I'll keep my eye out for you  I've got long blonde/gingery hair and hubs is a baldy    (he'll kill me for saying that!) 

xxxx

Ellie-What a nightmare for you! So glad you got it sorted though! 
xxxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

oh no ellie what a drama! Glad it all got sorted and good luck for tomorrow!

Frinda i have blonde longish hair and will probably be coughing! Hehehe hopefully will see you!

Minnie when do you start down regging?

Tj hope things are going ok with you
Love to everyone else x x


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Just popped by to check on shell and olive.... OMG you both have done it!!!! Well done girls, sooo pleased for you both!!

As for me, I'm on a big break. Went to the lister for a second opinion. Wasn't much help to be honest, he suggested a set of nk cell blood tests, which cost  about £900!!! And then he suggested going to blast on another ivf. 

So hubby and I decided that we'll play with the cards we've been dealt and enjoy our 5 year old, get a puppy (her names rosie) and see what happens....

So that's my plan at the mo....

Good luck to all the other ladies on here

just_me


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Have had no internet and it's been driving me crazy!  Have been so desperate to catch up on all your news.  Will do proper personals at the weekend but wanted to send   to Smokeypoo.  Thinking of you hun.

To my cycle buddies - amazing news Ellie on your fab follies!  You did make me chuckle with your Pregnyl story   .  Hope EC goes well tomorrow 

Mellow - looking good with you too!  Hope you are feeling better now.  I'll miss you tomorrow but look forward to hearing your scan update

Frindabelle - 18mm!!!  Very impressive stuff.  I'll be at Nuffield at 8.20 for my scan so will look out for you.  I'll be the bleary eyed one with my Mum

Hi to everyone else, including any lurkers (you know who you are!!!)

AFM - I felt a little low after my scan on Wednesday.  Have been having twinges in my left side but not much from my right, which was confirmed by my results - 4 follies on my LO ranging from 13-9mm and only 2 follies on my RO of 8 and 7mm.  Woking were fab and have upped my drugs to 6 vials of Menopur, so only the three jabs a night for me then!!!  The day did get better though as it was my wedding anniversary and DH has been an absolute poppet.

Am sitting here with a hot water bottle on my tummy willing my follies to grow, grow, grow!  Finished work today so looking forward to resting up a bit.  Will catch up with you over the weekend. 

Enjoy the


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

TJ - Theres always a balance... Happy Anniversary for yesturday. 

Good luck Ellie today    

Mellow i start down regging mid june..... they pulled us back a month to start because my DH's sperm retrival op changed. 

Good luck to all and enjoy the sun. I have that friday feeling. 

DH and i are off to Spain next week to see his Mum and a little hol before tx... a relaxing recharge. Cant wait!! 

 to AFM


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

TJ- so lovely to meet you and your Mum today. I tend to prattle on a bit when I'm nervous   so sorry about that, I get the Verbal runs!   

Hope you appointment went well, I just keep reminding myself Quality not Quantity
I have 10 or 11 Follies at the mo, the biggest are 20,19,18 and the rest are quite small, They've done a blood test today and I might be in for egg collection Monday!   

sending you loads of       

Corrine xxxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

hi ladies

TJ - blimey you are gonna be a pin cushion honey! Remember what frinda has said quality not quantity and the extra drugs will get those follies gorwing!

Frinda - good luck for MOnday honey! It's all happening!

Minnie - not too much longer now honey!

Ellie - thinking of you hope all gone well today! 

Hi to our preggie ladies. Hope you're all doing well.

Hi to anyone i might have missed.

Afm - progress scan today and i have 13 follies. Ranging from 10 to 13 so a little more growing to go! They said it can suddenly shot up so scan agin Monday and if all at the right size i will be in wednesday for collection and if still need to grow a bit then i will be in friday. Time will tell! 

Feeling much better following the evil bug so that is good and looking forward to some more rest to hopefully get rid of it completely this weekend. Want to feel nice and well when those eggies go back in!

Xxxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

tj forgot to say happy anniversary!


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Well Done on your follies Mellow, Sounds like you are on track  
loads of positive vibes to you         
xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi girles,

Just wanted to say congratulations on all the lovely follies that you are growing, they do change massivly so by Monday Mellow I reckon you will be triggering! 

Ellie - Hope EC went well - did you have the famous Ham and Cheese toastie    

Mini - have lots of fun in Spain you lucky thing..

Olive - hows the twinny bump coming along?

Nasty DH has confiscated my Doppler until tonight - I did ask him to because I think I am addicted to listening for Jeds heartbeat!!      

Enjoy the lovely weather ladies xxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi ladies

I am at home resting up after EC. Really pleased cos got 12 eggs! My right ovary was really sore after though( it had the 24mm follie) so they gave me extra pethidine to ease the pain. The nurses were lovely and I felt really well looked after. And I did have the famous cheese and ham toastie! 

Just waiting for the call in the morning now....

Hi to Mellow, TJ - grow follies grow!
Frindabelle - great news on your follies!
Minie - enjoy Spain!
Hi to the other ladies - enjoy the weekend weather!

Ellie Blue x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

ellie congrats on the egg collection! Great news on the 12 eggies! Sorry to hear you are in a bit of pain rest up honey! Are you going back for egg transfer monday?

Thanks shell! I hope my follies are ready for triggering monday! Kind of prepared myself for egg collection wednesday. We will see on monday i guess.

Tj how  are you doing?

Hi to everyone else x x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Ellie, thats great well done                    for your phone call now

         to everyones follies 

  xxx


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Ladies, I'm panicking I've woken up with a stinking cold and I'm due for EC Monday.


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Morning all!  Thanks for your anniversary wishes and for lots of    - I really needed it this week.

Frindabelle - great to meet you and DH.  Hope that pesky cold goes away for EC.  Will be thinking of you on Monday   

Mellow - 13 follies.  You must be well chuffed.  Sending a little follie dance through to you to help them grow        

Ellie -    for your phone call.  Hope you are feeling a little less delicate today

Minie - enjoy your break in the   

Star -   for Monday

Nikki - How's things?    

  to everyone else.

Had my scan yesterday.  My 6 follies have all grown a bit, and now range from 16-10mm.  Will review again on Monday and either stay with Wednesday for EC or delay until Friday.  Funny Mellow how we seem to be mirrroring each other throughout - let's hope it's good news for us both.

Will be at Woking at 8.20 again on Monday if anyone is around.  Have a great weekend all x


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Frindabelle - Just wanted to say that I had awful cold all through my EC and ET week. Take some paracetamol and steam with menthol which will help. It didnt affect my treatment at all so try not to worry (easy to say I know !)

Hi everyone else. Dont post much but still lurk ! It's amazing how quickly everyones tx is progressing !

I have just finished a 2 1/2 week AF    , it's been driving me insane but I guess it means that next time she shows up we will be officially cycling eeeek !  Just have to re-do some bloods then we will be all set as all other tests are in date. I am much more nervous about this FET than I was first time round. Because last time worked so well I have high expectations but am so concerned that i have already used up my chance   .

God , sorry that is a pretty negative post. Just one of those days I guess. BUT the sun is shining so I am going to have a nice relaxing day in the garden !

Love to all

Claire xxx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Great to hear from you Claire.  Sending lots of      x


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Morning ladies

well I got the call this morning and I have 6 embies! Out of the 12 eggs 7 were suitable ( ie mature) and were injected so I am pretty pleased with this and it is better than my first cycle. 

I am back to Woking on Monday for ET at 7.45 so if any you lovely ladies are there that early I may see you! 

Frinda - try not to worry about your cold hun. Take it easy over the weekend, keep drinking the fluids and rest in the lovely warm weather.

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

six embies! Ellie that is great well done to you and dh! Sending you lots of positive vibes for monday!

Tj how funny we are the same! Thanks for the follie dance! Your dances usually work! Sending a little dance back to you but on my phone so can't get the little icons! Let me know how you get on monday. I will be there at 750am so may see you! 

Frindabelle you poor thing! I sympathise as just getting over my bug. Nurses told me not to worry unless you have really high fever in which case take paracetamol to bring temperature down. Get well soon honey x  

claire big hugs to you x only natural that you will feel nervous but i'm sure all will be fine  x x thinking of you  x x 

cannot wait till monday to find out how my follies are doing! I'm trying to eat loads of protein to get them growing hehehe

xxxx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Great news about your embies Ellie.  Hope all goes well for Monday.

Am all proteined out today.  Have tried to be ultra good as want those follies to grow.  Seems like Monday will be a very busy day all round x


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

GOOD LUCK TOMORROW GIRLS. 

Thinking of you all.

Hope everyone soaked up the sun..... we certianly did      wee bit warm!!!! 

Looks like im going to be making a phone call from spain to woking, my AF is due to start the day we get there (Thursday) which is pants BUT im wanting so bad lol so its all good. 

Night all 

XxX


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning Girlies,

Its a bit warm isn't it! 

Ellie - Good luck for ET today honey... you will be pupo before you know it! 

Mellow and TJ - Good luck for scans today, you will be amazed how much they will have grown!

Claire - Big hugs honey   

Mini - have a fab time in Spain

Just_Me - Hi honey, lovely to hear from you...ive heard from so many people when you stop trying it happens to     it happens for you xx

Olive - Hi poppet 

Frinda - Are you having EC today? If so good luck.. enjoy your toastie! xxx

Enjoy the sunshine everyone xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi ladies

ellie - thats great well done, hope et goes well and your PUPO

mellow and tj            for those follies

claire - I know how you feel, that is what I was worried about but it happened for me both times, if they implanted last time hopefully they will this time as youve shown they can.  

shell - how you doing?

mini - thats typical isnt it but al least you can get going, enjoy your hols 

just me   

frinda - have you got ec? as shell said enjoy the toastie

Im ok, plodding along waiting for 12 week scan now

  to all xxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Morning ladies!
What a gorgeous hot day it's going to be!

TJ / Mellow - I hope your scans go well and you get good news about your follies!

Frinda - I hope EC went well and you aren't too sore later. 

Olive / Shell / Minie - thanks for your good wishes.

ClaireMac / Just_Me - hi there!

AFM - I am officially PUPO! The lovely Mr Riddle did my ET. All 6 embies are growing but they are 
slower than last time ( ie still 4 cell but good quality) so we had to make the decision whether we wanted 2 or 3 put back. We took Mr. Riddle's professional advice that having 3 put back at the stage 
they were was the same odds as 2 put back which were more advanced. He would only advise 3 in 
very particular circumstances ( my age the fact I have had treatment before and embryo quality).  So
we went for the 3 and had to sign some more forms. The other 3 are still being nurtured and if they 
have made 8 cell later today we may get a call. I am now on the rollercoaster!!

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Congratulations Ellie let the     symptom spotting commence....... good luck honey.    for good news about the other 3 little embies too xxx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Many many congrats Ellie on being PUPO!  Sending lots of sticky vibes for your 3 embies

Frindabelle - hope EC went well today and that you are feeling better

Mellow - hope scan went OK  

Minie - at least once AF is here you are good to go

Star - how did you go today?

Olive/Shell/ClaireMac/JustMe - hi all!

Follies have grown a bit, and even have a few more which wasn't expected!  Now have 10 in total, ranging from 21-9mm.  They still have some way to go so have delayed EC to Friday.  So it's back for another scan on Wednesday, still on three jabs a night and feeling like a camel.  At least the sun is shining and I'm off work for yonks woop woop! 

Lots of love and      to you all xxx


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi girls, 4 eggs for me, I'm a bit pee'd off at the moment as I feel I was put in for EC a bit early as I was originally supposed to be in for EC Wednesday so I could of stimmed for a few extra days, but equally grateful I got 4 u guess. 
Hope you are all well, bit groggy so going for a snooze, cheese toastie was yummy!  Xxx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Sending lots of      to you Frindabelle and Gary.      for four top embies xxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Good luck Frinda for your 4 eggies! Let's hope they work their magic overnight!
I was also concerned that they were taking me too early but you have to trust that the doctors know what they are doing.
Yah for your follies TJ!

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Frinda, lets hope those eggs are getting jiggy with it and that you will have 4 wonderful embies tomorrow xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

ellie congrats on being PUPO! Come on little embies stick stick stick!

Frinda yay for egg collection. Remember quality not quality and i'm praying for those eggies to get jiggy tonight!

Tj - good news about the rise in eggs. A few more days and they will be nice and ready! Good luck honey for wednesday's scan xxx

Thanks to everyone for your messages of support! Well i am defo in Wednesday for egg collection and shell you were right they have had a real growth spurt! Follicles have gone from 13 friday to 22 today!!!! Most are a good size for collection but a few smaller ones which mgiht not make it they said. But just had a call to say i have to go back to pick up some tablets as they took my blood and oestrogen a bit high so i am at risk of OHSS! Eeeek! So got to take some tablets to help prevent this. Bit worried but i'm sure the tablets will help. 

Love to everyone on this very hot day!
Xxxxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey Mellow - the tablets will be called Cabergolin to help with the OHSS, they do really help, I know of people who it stopped them getting OHSS so it is well worth a try... (expensive though I was on 2 a day when I had severe ohss!). You will start on 1 a day and I am sure that you will be fine, keep drinking tons of water, I went up to about 4 litres... wee wee wee all the way home! If you want any info just shout, you will be fine, happy tiggering and enjoy your drug free day tomorrow xxx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

So glad to hear your update Mellow - I've been waiting all afternoon for your news!  Great that your follies have grown so much but not so good on the high readings.  It really does feel that Woking do everything that they can at every step of the way - makes you feel that you are in good hands.

I love the thought Shell of tiggering rather than triggering - made me chuckle!

Have just had a long afternoon snooze and now off to do my jabs.  Catch up soon all x


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Mellow, I had the same when bloods were taken a couple of days before EC. Like Shell says , drink plenty and rest if you can. I was fine in the end as the drug worked it's magic !

Best of luck 

xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

shell and claire thanks so much for your advice. Have had about 3 litres of water today so will try and do 4 tomorrow! I really will be weeing like a shire horse all day!  have taken the tablet and i am just about to do  the trigger shot!

Tj bless you for looking out for my update! Was at work today and kept trying to sneak on but my desk was like a magnet today with people coming over for a chat! Can't get the icons up but i am doing a grow follie dance for you!!

Take care everyone x x


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Hope your trigger went OK Mellow.  Enjoy your drug free day x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks TJ trigger shot was all fine. Really looking forward to no injections today! We are going to see alicia keys tonight at the o2 so nice to have a night out without worrying about the time and injections! Getting a bit scared about being put out under the general but i'm sure i will survive! Hehehhe

hope everyone else ok. Frinda praying your little eggies got jiggy last night!

Xxxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Mellow

I was also looking out to see how you got one. Your follies have come on a storm! Enjoy the concert tonight and don't worry about EC - they look after you really well.

On the train into work now - have decided to try and carry on as normal as I can. The bloating is starting to go away although I haven't tried my work suits on yet! 

Frinda - good luck for good news on your embies this morning!

Hi to TJ / Shell / Olive / Claire and Minie and any other lurking!

Ellie Blue x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks Ellie for thinking of me - you ladies are all so lovely 

Glad to hear you are back in the swing of things Ellie - praying so hard that your little embies stick like glue! 

xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Tiggering       ... must read what I type! 

Will keep popping by to see Findas news.... 

Oh dear cat being sick... must dash... where is DH when I need him!


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Awww thanks shell xxxx 
Well Fab news 3 out the 4 fertilises and actually the 4th was imature, so feeling very fortunate, in for transfer tomorrow at 8.15 xx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Mellow - thinking of you for tomorrow - all will be fine the general is not bad. Back to check on you over the next few days.

R x


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Woop Woop Frindabelle!  3 out of 4 is amazing.  Good Luck for ET tomorrow x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

yay yay yay Frindabelle that is great news! sending lots of baby dust for ET xxx

Thanks for message Ronstar xxx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

all goes well for you tomorrow Mellow xxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Good luck to Frindabelle on ET and Mellow on EC this morning. I am thinking of you as I past through Woling on the way to work. iPhone won't let me do smilies but are sending you both positive  vibes!!

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck to Finda and Mellow today xxxxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

GOOD LUCK Frind & Mellow


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone   Well, I'm Officially PUPO!! We got there and were told one Emmbie was a 3 cell and the other was a 2 cell, Which panicked me a little bit, but when they opened the little hatch my 3 cell had gone to 4 cell since this morning!! Go on little one!!  so feeling a bit more positive.

I've got both on board although they aren't top grade they are a good grade so heres hoping! 

Thank you all for thinking of me
xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Yay Frinda - put your feet up and allow those little embies to snuggle in and get comfy for the next 9 months


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

frinda honey congrats on being PUPO! Praying those embies stick stick stick!

Thank you all for thinking of me xx you are all so lovely. Well i have got 17 little eggies! The lovely Dr Brook did the collection. Back home home feeling a little tender and dozy so may have a little nap! Was so looked after and ladies you were right the cheese and ham toastie was lovely!

Praying my little eggies get jiggy tonight and praying i get a good news phone call tomorrow!

TJ how did your scan go today? Hope those follies have had a little growth spurt.

Love to all x x x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Congrats Mellow that is great, have a good snooze and     lots of jiggy is going on! xxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Frinda congrats on being pupo - lay in bed feeling so guilty after I popped on and off yesterday to wish Mellow luck and did not say congrats to you.
Mellow - so pleased for you - hoping they are getting jiggy as we speak. What cheese and ham toastie? I never got one!!! Or did I to be hinest can't really remember!
Hi to all.


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Amazing news on here today, makes me happy happy happy!

Mellow - 17 eggies is amazing.  Get lots of rest whilst they are getting jiggy in the love lab.      for good news on tomorrow's call

Frindabelle - congrats to you both on being PUPO.  Sending sticky snuggly vibes 

Hi to everyone else   

My 10 follies are now between 15 and 24mm, so I'm all set to trigger tonight with EC with Mr Curtis at 7.45 on Friday.  Looking forward to only 2 jabs tonight and none tomorrow, and feel very blessed to have got this far.  Thanks to you lovely ladies for all of your support xxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Fab news Frinda! Sending sticky vibes your way!

Well done Mellow - 17 eggs is fantastic. Let's hope they get it on tonight 

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Well done Mellow , 17 is a great number !

Frind - Congrats on Pupo

TJ - Good luck Friday !

Hi to everone else. I am still lurking , but had accu yesterday and she told me I am ovulating   . Giving it a go as you never know , mind you I havent had a sniff of natural pg in 3 years but a girl can hope !!!  and if not the I will soon become an official wokingette again   .

Love to all

xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

ladies i've got some awful news. None of my eggs fertilised. Just absolutely heart broken and devastated and been crying all morning. However at least they have identified the issue now and we will need icsi to hopefully make things work.

I'm sorry to being the thread down as everything has been so positive and i wish everyone stimming and pupo all the love and luck in the world.

Have an appointment with dr brook in a couple of weeks and hoepfully can move forward again.

Just so upset and devastated
love to all


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Mellow, I am so very very sorry about your fertilisation. Its so heartbreaking. 
Stay strong sweetie, and good luck with your follow up.
Natalie xx (your mod)


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies.

I havnt posted for a few weeks but been checking on you all daily.

I am very sorry Mellow. It is easy for me to say when it is not me, but keep strong and chin up that the next session what ever it may be will work for you.  

_*K.O.R.E.A*_

Keep Optimistic Regardless of Every Adversity!

I learnt that yesterday.  from me.

TJ- Good luck for Friday.

Frinda: I had to look up what PUPO meant but YAY for you. 

Now then whats all this about cheese toaties??

I started my Injections last Sunday and have done them all myself as the DH is a little bit if a  .
I have had no real side affects ( Yet ) other than really awful AF.

I have my baseline scan on Friday morning, (so if anyone is there, be great to see you) and then hopefully start the Menopur on Saturday. 
What is the proceedure with the Menopur, do I have to take it with the Buserilin or on its own.

Any way good luck to everyone


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh mellow sending you all the hugs I have honey xxxx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

To my dear friend Mellow,

I am so so sorry to hear your news.  I feel utterly devastated for you and your DH.  Stay strong and we are all here for you when you are ready.  Much Love.

TJ xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh Mellow  -I am so so sorry, you must be devastated. Sending you huge huge hugs      , just shout if you need anything xxxxxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh Mellow - I can't believe what I have just read! I am so so sorry. We are here for you xxx

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

So sorry to hear your news Mellow x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Mellow    what words can I say
Bisou - You take the menopur and burserilin together. The menopur stimulates the ovaries the burserilin stops your cycle so therefore stops nature taking over and making you ovulate.
R x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Mellow - Im so sorry to hear your news    Listen to your body, cry, scream whatever you need. The positive is you had an amazing number of eggies this time and you know your body did well. Sending you and dh     xxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Just want to wish TJ good luck for EC today. 

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Good Luck TJ      enjoy the toastie! xx

Mellow


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Thanks for all your good wishes.  The amazing Mr Curtis managed to get all 10 eggs, although 2 are not quite mature so hopefully the remaining 8 are getting jiggy as we speak!  We are both extremely delighted but also know that there is a long way to go yet.  

Have never been in hospital before so was a little apprehensive, but all at Nuffield were totally amazing and the ham and cheese toastie definitely hit the spot!

Off to put my feet up and watch the usual array of crap daytime TV.

Catch up with you all soon.       to Mellow xxx


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Whoop whoop!! Well done TJ!!! Xx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Well done TJ! Rest up hun xxx

Mellow - Thinking of you and sending you big hugs. XX

Hi to everyone else xx

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

tj - thats great news well done     

mellow -    thinking of you both xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Just popping by to see if any news from TJ - will pop back later

  Mellow xxxxx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Woop Woop!  We are delighted that 7 lovely eggies out of our 8 made it through the night.  We're both over the moon.  Back in for ET at 9.00 on Monday.

Thanks for all your lovely messages.  Feel in a bit of a daze to be honest but the bum bullets are a constant reminder of just how long we have to go.

Much Love to you all, and extra big hugs to Mellow x


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Fab news on your embies TJ! The bum bullets are just great aren't they!?!

Nearly a week over in the 2ww for me - bloating almost gone but still have a cracking bruise on my left wrist from the cannula! I keep getting slight twinges and have hot flashes occassionally but that's probably down to the progesterone and ovaries returning to normal. How are you feeling Frinda?

How are you Mellow?

Have a relaxing weekend all!

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey ladies

Sorry that I haven't been on for a while.  Internet has been down at home and difficult to get on at work.  Feel like I have missed so much!

Mellow - I am so so sorry to hear your news, but like you said at least the problem has been identified and ICSI could give you a wonderful result!   We are all here for you xxx

Ellie - Congratulations on being PUPO!!  I hope the 2nd week of the 2ww flies by for you   

TJ -That is such fab news about your 7 lovely eggies!   that ET goes well tomorrow   

Frindabelle - Congratulations on being PUPO!!!  

Shell and Olive - How are you both?  How are those bumps coming on? xx

AFM - 9 week scan went well last week so    that little one is hanging in there and everything is still ok.

Big   to everyone.

Lolly xxx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Just to let you know that I am now officially PUPO - we have a 7 cell and a 6 cell on board.  We still can't believe it!  The legend that is Mr Riddle did have a few problems - apparently I've got a 'bendy' cervix - which he also needed to pinch in place (sorry TMI).  My DH said it was like a industrial sized crocodile clip, which made me laugh and made me hurt in places I didn't know existed!  

Anyway am now back at home with my feet up.  Has been a bit quiet on here lately, so hope that you are all well.    to everyone that needs it x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

tj - thats great news and great embies on board        for you

mellow   

shell worried about you, you ok? 

  to all xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello ladies
Firstly thank you all for your kind wishes and for thinking of me - I honestly don't know what I would do with you wonderful ladies.

Secondly CONGRATS to my little cycle buddy TJ for being PUPO p that is such great news honey and I will keep everything crossed for you. 

Ellie Blue and Finda - hope you are both doing well my lovelies

Shell. Olive and Lolly hope you're all ok and the bumps are growing nicely.

Minnie hope you are ok and hello to anyone I may have missed - my head is still a bit fuzzy at the mo.

AFM - well I am doing ok. thank you all again for your wishes. It really was a complete shock and the worst morning of our lives. BUT i have to say that there is some relief in the fact that they have now identified what the problem is. The embrologist said that it is probably down to a receptor missing from either my egg of DH sperm - they can't tell which - which means they are just missing each other - Doh! She said that ICSI can over come this and create the fertilisation that we need. she said this is a hurdle that we have stumbled at but at least we know what it is and how to overcome it. We have a follow up appointment with DR Brook next Wednesday to go over things and hopefully find out when we can try again. Does anyone know how long they might make me wait? 

I also spoke to lovely Sue the nurse who said that she had seen this before and then the second ICSI cycle has completely different results.

I have also done a bit of research and found some lovely ladies on this brilliant site who had the exact same as me - good eggs and sperm but zero fertilisation with IVF. They have gone to have ICSI and have achieved fertilisation and most gone on to get that wonderful BFP. I am meeting up with one lady for a coffee in a couple of weeks who had the same thing and now have a little baby boy.

So although totally gutted there is certianly hope for us yet so onwards and upwards!!

Sorry - bit of a me post and rambled on a bit 

lots of love to everyone xx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Congratulations on being pupo TJ   
Mellow so very glad you are feeling better    I reckon 1 natural cycle and then maybe they will let you start again.
R x


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Mellow glad you are feeling better. you've been in my thoughts hun 
xxxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Morning ladies

It has been quite on here lately. Hope everyone had a lovely Bank Holiday.


TJ - Congrats on being PUPO - The transfer sounded a bit awkward. I hope you are okay. Sending y sticky vibes    .
I had the same probs the first time round at my last clinic with my cervix but I had a couple of trial transfers before the actual ET and Mr Riddle got them in  with no issue. 

Mellow - you sound so positive considering what happened. I am glad that Woking  have discovered the cause of the non-fertilisation. I  have a good feeling for you next time round...  

Frinda - How are you doing hun?

Hi to the PG ladies - Shell, Olive and Lolly

AFM - Was up to see my mom and dad over the weekend which was nice. We haven't really told them much about the tx this time round cos I don't want to build up hopes if you know what I mean. Had some cramping yesterday morning and this morning and a small amount of blood/ brownish discharge both mornings but I believe this to be entirely normal - At least that is what I am telling myself..   . I have a day off work today anif the rain clears up will go out. DH is also off and doing the hoovering...  

Take care all

Elliie Blue xx


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Ellie, 
I'm not too great at the minute having a bit of a down day worrying about the outcome  
I'm just worrying that maybe my Embies weren't strong enough like last time, I only had a 2 cell and a 4 cell put back and a lot of people have 6,7,or 8 cells and I'm back to work and they are being @rses about paying me for being off last week as it fell before a bank holiday so now I have to try and get a sick note from Woking. 
What a load of Hassle I didn't need!!!! 

p.s sounds promising for you Could be implantation bleeding! 
xxxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Frinda

Sorry you have been feeling down.   Your embies sounded fine for a two day transfer.    . Stay positive hun - .. it is early days.

I was told mine were slow growing as they were still 4 cell on day 3. That's why Mr Riddle advised me to have 3 put back - as they would be the same odds as  putting back 2 8 cells. 

On my first tx  I had two fabulous 8 cells put back and I still got a BFN so you really can't tell. I also got spotting on day 9 last time but I don't recall having the niggly pains I have been having. Every cycle is different but I think I am just one of those ladies that bleeds early and as you say it could be implantation bleeding. At least I don't seem to have any side effects from the cyclogest apart from  occassional  sore (.)(.)  

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Ellie   

I think your are right, you can just never tell can you? 
I'm trying to think back on my last cycle (BFN) and how I felt and then I try and compare it to then but I have to try and remind myself it's a completely different cycle    

2ww needs one of those >>    
xxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

I think they needed to give us training for 2 WW!. It's worse than mixing menopur!!

I have seen a mantra on another clinic's posts - "YOU ARE PREGNANT THIS HAS WORKED" Just keep repeating it to yourself!!

I am sure your GP can give you a sick note btw...

Here's some more positive  vibes coming your way...


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Frinda just to let you know Woking sorted me out with a letter to say I had had a procedure and I told them what days I was taking off and the letter said they advised I rest until that date - give them a call they will send you one through the post.

Good luck girls 
xx


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Mellow, I've just spoken to them. They are going to send one through. They are good as gold there
xxx


----------



## boo2212 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi girls I hope you dont mind if i join you. We have just had eSET (monday). Now on the dreaded 2ww. This is our second go the first ended with a chemical pregnancy at 5 weeks. I look forward to getting to know you all xx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome Boo!

It seems very quiet on here these last couple of days.

Frinda - how are you doing today? Are you feeling more positive? 

TJ - hope your embies are sunggling in?

Hiya to Ronstar, Mellow, olive, lolly and shell and everyone else x

AFM - today was my turn for a wobble. My slight spotting got much darker and heavier today. I called Woking who said it wasn't necessarily anything to be concerned about but to be honest I am not ghat hopeful cos this is how my last tx ended - I just want to get to otd!!!

Take care all

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

welcome boo    I think the 2ww is the worst bit   

ellie - when did you have et? I had blood which turned out to be implantation bleed?   

how is everyone else? 

    to all on 2ww xxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Olive - I am day 9 after transfer. I am hoping it is implantation bleeding but I also bled on day 9 last time....and started af on day 11.

I need to get my pma back 

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## boo2212 (Nov 15, 2009)

Elle with my last treatment i had a bleed at 9dpo. Mine went on to be a BFP. PMA all the way


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Good luck Ellie, I'm feeling a bit better thank you for asking hun, This PMA lark is a funny thing good day's and bad days. 

I had a little it of brown streaking yesterday and  last cycle I had nothing at all. So try not to look at your cycles as 2 different things if that makes sense 
xxxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi girlies,

Ellie - Try not to worry honey, I bled from test day until 8 weeks pregnant, during the 2ww I had some orange!!! CM. 

Thinking of you all on your 2ww and      for a positive outcome.

Olive - not long now until your 12 week scan honey    

Mellow - Hope you are OK honey, have been thinking about you lots, I agree with Ronstar, I think they will let you start after one cycle. 

Frina - sounds positive for some implantation bleeding    

Sorry, Ive not been on for a while, have been in hospital after losing some fluid, thankfully Jed is still OK, but I'm spotting today so ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !! If its not one thing its another!


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Oooh Really Shell? there wasn't much just a on the tissue when wiping, so sorry TMI!!! 

Glad little Jed is ok, proper little fighter that one loads of


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi all - hope you are all well and enjoying the   

Mellow - have been thinking about you a lot sweetie.  How did you go yesterday with Mr Brook?  He's such a nice chap, me and DH felt really reassured when we first met him.  Hope he gave you an extra dose of   .  If you feel up for meeting for a coffee please text/PM me - it would be lovely to see you   

Ellie -    it's implantation bleeding sweetie.  And Frindabelle is right about the two different cycles.  This 2WW is madness isn't it?!  Sending you   

Frindabelle - hope you are coping with this crazy madness.  Good days and bad days eh?!   

Boo -  welcome to the most supportive bunch of people!  I too had ET on Monday - a first timer at ICSI with an OTD of 14 June, which seems like an age away.  Makes you feel a bit   

Shell - sounds like Jed has got your fighting spirit.  Let's hope this is your last hospital admission for a while.  Sending     to you both

Olive/Lolly - not long to go until your next scans    

Minie - hope you had a lovely holiday and that    turned up on time

Bisou - how are you finding stimms?  I had a nightmare at first but soon had it sussed (was upped to 6 vials so lots of practice)   

Nikki -   all went well and that you are enjoying spending time with your girls

Star -    your surgery went OK.  My sister had severe endo and was in and out of hospital for 12 years before she fell naturally with my beautiful nephew, who is nearly 4.  Sending you    for a speedy recovery

WWAFB -    your treatment is going OK

Piggie/Smokey - hope that you are both doing OK   

Ronstar/ClaireMac/Kyla/Luvbun -    and also to anyone I have missed

AFM - 2WW not going too bad, considering I have now finished work and don't have that to keep me occupied.  Mainly chilling at home and doing bits around the house.  I have watched the whole of the last run of Heroes and just about to start on FlashForward - could get VERY used to this way of living.  Sadly it doesn't pay the bills though!  DH and I had a fab time at the seaside yesterday, although I probably got a tad too much sun.

Feeling a bit paranoid each time I go to the loo, although have no reason to.  The bum bullets are playing havoc with my tummy, but have lost the few pounds I put on during treatment, so every cloud...

Enough of my ramblings.  Take care all and catch up soon x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

OMG TJ - How on earth did you manage to do that mammouth post? Well done you. Glad you are taking it easy and looking after those precious little embies xx

Frinda - I think some people get a lot of implanation but most of the time it is a smudge or couple of spots when you wipe so      

I don't know what I am doing today, went to a meeting and walked into an air conditioning unit and now have a big cut on my head, Im never normally clumsy I think I will go to bed and stay there until I know im not going to do myself anymore damage!!


----------



## boo2212 (Nov 15, 2009)

TJ i think we were at Woking on the same day. 

Thanks for the warm welcome girls. still trying to catch up with your storys please dont think im being rude if i get it wrong. xx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello ladies

Hope you are all well.

TJ: my stimms are not going to badly, the mixing has so far been ok but it sure is a pain in the   . I look like a right druggie with my bruises and little pin pricks in my tum, but hey ho.

I have my first scan tomorrow morning so excited but scared that it isnt going to work.

DH and I went on a little holiday to the lake district so had a lovely rest.he is being a sweetie.

Hope you are well and also have PMA, good luck for the 2ww, I will be    you get that   


    to everyone and


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Evening ladies

thanks so much for your words of encouragement. I feel calmer today despite the fact the the bleeding has continued. I am trying to take it one day at a time. It was lucky that I was not busy at work today cos I couldn't really concentrate. Oh well que sera sera!

Shell - I don't know how you have kept it together! Jed will be one lucky kid 
TJ and Frinda - hang in there fellow 2wwers!

Hi to everyone else - I'll do more personals tomorrow but I'm off to bed now cos this thing is knackering me out!

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Ellie Blu

Good luck with the 2ww.

I will    that you get that beautiful BFP.
 x x


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a question.

I tested positive for Homozygous MTHFR C677T/ high homocysteine levels- and have been put on High dose of Folic, Virtamin B6 & B12 and baby asperin.

It could be the reason why I have had a few miscarriages.

Has anyone else tested positive for this? and any extra info would be great.


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Evening ladies

Sorry for the me post but I think the game is up for me this time. The bleeding continued this morning and turned into what I would describe as AF. I will carry on using the pessaries and will do the test on Monday as Woking have told me to but I already know the outcome. Same as last time - af turned up on day 11. Gutted. 

I hope you all are well and good luck to my fellow 2wwers.

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Ellie - im so sorry to read your news   

I have had a text from Nikki Ryder and her girls were born by c section on 17th May. Grace Thea 7lb 10oz at 11:45 and Isobel Beatrice 6lb 11 at 11:46. They are all doing well.

       for the 2ww

  to all xxxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello every 1

Thanks for my holiday wishes we had a fab time & came back to sunshine.

Mellow & DH im sorry to hear... devestated for you. We are starting icsi in 2 weeks so anything you want to know or wonder ill do my best to answer. 
Ellie blue im so sorry for your news     for you x

I havent read all the posts yet ive got a whole week to catch up on.... so i shall do later when i get back home. 
I hope every1 is ok and enjoy the lovely sunny weather 

 to AFM X


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS  to Nikky Ryder


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Just a quick post to send Ellie      and a big sprinkle of     

Shell - I hope your head is better   

Nikki - two bumper     - congrats!

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey ladies,
BFN for me today, absolutely distraught. Can't even think straight 
Xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

frindabelle - so sorry, take care of each other       xxxxxxxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Frindabelle huge   for you and DH. We're all here for you. So sorry hun xx


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you, I've calmed down a little now, otd is Wednesday but not holding to much hope, still going to carry on with cyclogest and asprin till then.
Hubs and I are going to plan a week in Cornwall, guess we'd better get saving for next tx xxx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Frindabelle - have just seen your post and      you get a different result on Wednesday.  Cornwall sounds like just the place to get some you time.  Sending you lots of      to you both x


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Morning ladies

OTD for me today and no surprises that it was a BFN. Frankly I would have been shocked if any embie could have held on after what has been 3 days of pretty heavy bleeding. No pain so far so there is a god! I think I got all my tears out of the way on Friday evening and Saturday morning (I had to keep it together on Friday at work which was hard - Saturday I went for a Chiro appt and my Chiro knows I have been going through tx and was so nice that it made me more upset). DH has suggets a counselling session for both of us and so when I call Woking later I will book one as well as a follow-up. In my heart I guessed it wouldn't work this time - why would they be happy to transfer 3 embies unless the odds were very slim of a multiple BFP. Anyway enough about me. How are you all?

Frindabelle - don't give up hope yet Hun. I really hope you get good news on Wed. Xx

TJ - you must be in week two now? How are you feeling so far? Xx

Mellow - sending you a big hug.

Nikki Ryder - many congrats on your two little ones!!

Shell - I hope the bleeding has stopped and everything is ok with you and Jed.

Lolly, olive. Clairmac, ronstar, minie - hi there!

I am on my iPhone so sorry for lack of emoticons!!

Ellie Blue x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ellie -          so sorry honey, this IF game is so so so unfair at times, look after yourself and DH xxxx

Frindabelle - try and stay positive sweetie, 4 days early is very early things may change   

TJ - How are you doing honey? When is OTD? 

Olive - when is your 12 week scan honey        

Nikki - congratulations to you and DH, lovely names hope you are enjoying being Mummy xxxx

Mellow -     

Mini - how was your holiday? When do you start DR can't be too much longer now? 

I'm not as good at the personals as our resident expect TJ, so apologies to everyone I've missed, Im sure there are quite a few! 

Off for 18 week scan today and quite frankly pooing myself!! Roll on 12 o'clock!! xxxxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Ellie - so sorry take care of yoursleves and I think the counselling is a good idea.   
Shell - will be thinking of you and your scan today - bet Jed is getting quite big now
Frinda -    that Wed brings you good news
TJ - hope you  are well
Olive - how's bump?
Mellow- Hope you are good 
Nikki - congratulations on the birth of youe beautiful twin girls - how lovely.   
Hello to everybody else


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Ellie - so so sorry to hear your news.  Sending      and lots of      to help you and DH get through this in any way you can

Shell -    that things go well for the three of you today.  It must feel like you have been through so much already to get this far

Hi to everyone else!

Am now half way through the 2WW, with OTD next Monday.  Have spent the last week relaxing at home but have high protein, no alcohol lunch dates with friends every day this week, which I am hoping will make the time pass quicker.

Sending much love to you all x


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello Ladies.

I hope you are all well.

Ellie Blue- I am sorry about your result but you are a lucky girl to have such a great DH to suggest the counselling. Good luck and   .

TJ-       

AFM - I have many questions that I could do with some help with.
I went for my 2nd scan this morning and it would seem that they have found out possibly why we are not onceiving naturally. I have not responded too well to the menapur. Only 6 follies. however the lining is good at 9.5 with two days still to go. However they have told me that 1 follie is big and ready for collection, 2 need a little boost and the remaining 3 need to go from 10 - 14 in 2 dys to schedule ec on Friday.
they have said they need a mim of 3 follies to go ahead with ec otherwise they abandon this cycle. and obviously all depends on the blood test results for sure.

If i only have 3 follies and they have established that the reason we are not conceiving is because i may not be releasing the best quality egg every month, is it advisable to go ahead as 3 is better than just the normal 1 and we know DH has  .

DH and I have conceived twice in the past but then had miscarriage as also found out I carry the gene mutation for B6 difficiency. 
WOW take a breath. Wel thats me and I could do with some advise as i am little down but also relieved that they think they may have at least found a cause for infertility.

hello to everyone else and big    from me
xxxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi girlies,

Bisou - sorry honey, I don't know the answer but know plenty of girls on here who have had less than 3 eggs and achieved a BFP. Hopefully they can give you an extra Menopur jab to boost those follies before you trigger. Is this your first IVF? I know some people who don't respond well to Menopur do better on the Short Protocol, I cant remember the name of the drug though.... 

    to everyone else

I've had a 18 week scan today and Jed is just fine, we found out the gender too, so incredibly excited xxxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks shell. 
The nurse mentioned the short protocol perhaps for next time if they do abandon it. I have another scan on wednesday and still taking the menopure until then so hopefully be ok. 

when do you trigger

How exciting: 18wks ooh you must be so so happy. Congratulations little jed is clearly a tough little cookie.


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

yes it is my first IVF so trying not to expect too much and perhaps to teat this one as a bit of a test run for the amount of drugs I need.


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you honey. 

If they say to abandon (hope they don't for you   ) ask if you can convert to IUI because you know your DH has good swimmers at least then you will feel like the cycle hasn't been wasted. I think for IUI they will trigger you to ensure ovulation and then send you home for lots of    to see what happens. Trigger is 36 hours before EC, on Wednesday pm they will phone you and tell you what time to do the trigger injection, normally between 8 and 10pm, Thursday you will then be drug free no injections and then EC on Friday... 

I always think that saying the first cycle is a test is so hard because we go through so much physically and emotionally but if it means a BFP from a short protocol then thats a good thing.        that you can go ahead on Friday, sending lots of follie growing vibes...

PS: I had the opposite problem with my first cycle, over responded and my ET was postponed 2 days and nearly cancelled so I know exactly how you feel, the not knowing is really hard xxxxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you for your advice it really helps to be able to chat with people in the same situations.

When they trigger does it force all the follicles to ovulate? so if we did abandon and then they triggered is there still a shot it could work naturally.

I am sorry to bombard you with questions because although i have said i would treat this as a trial run, you are right we put so much emotion into this that it is so disappointing when you are told that you havent responded well.  

however your also right about the other ladies on here, several had even less follies than me and still went ahead,

so you have really put my mind at rest.  

thank you so much


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ask as many questions as you need to honey, without this website and peoples advice I would have found IVF a very scary place indeed, its so nice to be able to read that we are not alone in this infertility business, when I found out we couldn't concieve naturally I thought we were the only ones! 

The trigger matures the eggs that are big enough then causes ovulation 36 hours later. A friend of mine had this treatment I think they call it ovulation induction and she is going to give birth in 2 months time so it would defo be worth a try if they don't want to go ahead with the EC. (push for it if they say no !) then as you say you never know it may just happen naturally, I don't think you would have anything to lose and it would help you keep positive whilst waiting to start again XXXX


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

I think I love you guys.


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Firstly - SHELL WHAT IS JED? CANT BELIEVE YOU HAVE LEFT US HANGING IS IT    OR    

Bisou - I didnt respond well either time and on first go had an extra shot of menopur on the morning of trigger. My advice is they always give you the worse case scenario, wait for blood tests results. On my last go I was told I would be lucky to have 6 but I got 8 in the end. Ive heard putting feet in warm water helps. Were all here for you   

my scan is wednesday and same as shell p****G myself!

ellie -    sorry to hear result, councelling sounds good 

  to all


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

I didnt want to ask shell but now that Olive has asked are you going to spill the beans about Jed or are you going to drive us all nuts and make us wait?


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks Olive and shell for your kind words of encouragemnt.

I am going to sit with my fit in a bowl of hot water tonight ready for the scan tomorrow morning.

   thanks girlies.


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

oops I mean feet


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Shell!!!!  How can you do this to us!!  Is it Jed or Jedina  xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Olive - Good luck tomorrow honey, what time is the scan?       

DH and I are going to keep the gender to ourselves for a while, I didn't realise it would be so much fun!!!!     Oh I am a bit mean aren't I! XXX


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

oh no fair.


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

We won't tell anyone, we promise!!


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

yes yes cross our hearts.


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

a special little dance just for you. come on pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese!!!!!!!


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello to all

Ellie - so sorry to hear your news 

Frinda - im keeping    and    for tomorrow for you 

Shell - Hi i had a fab holiday thanks and you must bbe buzzing with excitment. Tell lol 

Tj - wow half way through welldone you hope your feeling good and relaxed.

Olive - good luck with your scan 

Bisou - good luck for tomorrow  

Boo2212 - Hello and welcome to FF hope your ok. 

Piggie - hiya hope your ok and keeping well 

Lolly - How r u ? 

Mellow - Hiya how r u? 

Clairemac, ronstar, smokypoo, Kyla, how r u all? 

well i start down regging on 18th June.... 10 DAYS!!!!! My wonderful DH has his sperm 
 Retrievalop on tues next week and he's very nervous (can you blame him) but ill be with him and all will be fine.

So its all going to be rolling sooner than we know it. 
All i need to do is buy a couple of litre jugs so i can measure my milk intake, ill use it in drinks and ceral etc and im ready. So excited been wanting this for 18 months now just want them drugs lol

Hope you all have a lovely evening

Sorry if i have missed anyone out but thinking of you all xXx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello ladies - sorry been so busy lately just haven't had a chance to write.

Firstly Ellie Blue am so sorry to hear your news honey. Sending you and DH lots of hugs and love. This journey is so tough x Thinking of you both xxxx
Frinda - so sorry to hear about your test result but praying tomorrow will bring miracle news x sending lots of hugs and love.

Shell - very excited for you honey - my prediction is a Jedinna. I wonder if you will put us out of our misery soon hehehehehehehe so pleased it went well honey xx

TJ Glad to hear you are realxing and enjoying your TWW - sooooo praying for that BFP for you on Monday. Would love to meet for a coffee will PM you to arrange.

Bisou - welcome to the thread and wishing you all the love and luck in the world for your little follies

Olive - good luck honey for your scan - sure it will be wonderful seeing those little bambinos xx

Minnie  - not long now honey - you must be be so excited!! Good luck to the DH xx

Lolly - how are you getting on honey?

Ronstar - hope you are little one are ok, must meet for a hot chocolate soon!

ClaireMac - hope you are ok honey - when do you start treatment - have  feeling it's quite soon?

And Hi to anyone I may have missed hope you are all well 

AFM - I have my following up appointment tomorrow . Kind of nervous but optimistic as well as I am hoping they will say they know the issue now and reassure us they can overcome it. Bit of a change in doctors - Nuffield called to say they have a lot of egg collections tomorrow so Dr Brook will be busy so I am seeing Dr Curtis she said ti didn't matter who I saw as they all work as part of a team and Dr Curtis will have been fully briefed. I have heard as well from you ladies he is really lovely. Caroline who called said that we have a diagnosis now which is often half the battle and again said that ICSI would be able t overcome it so here's hoping and praying. will let you know how I get on tomorrow.

take care everyone xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

heheheheh Shell you are so naughty! xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

OH SHELL -                      

Mellow - they are all great, so dont worry. Thinking of you


----------



## boo2212 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi girls hope you all well. just want to say im still here and thanks for the welcomes.

TJ only a few day left im getting really scared now. 

Lots of luck to all, whatever stage your at xxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello Ladies

Shell; you are very naughty.  

Olive good luck today 

Hello everyone hope you are all well.

AFM: I had my 3rd scan today and they have scheduled e/c for Monday. so continued me on the meds for two days then scan and bloods on Friday.
I now have 7 follies YAY YAY YAY.  

25,18,17,17,14,12,8

they are possibly going to scarifice   the larger one to push the smaller one's on a little more. But i suppose it all depends on my bloods. but i feel much better now. 

apart from feeling really really rough from the meds, bloated, nauseaous and headachy.  


At what size do the follies go over?

  to everyone.


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Bisou - thats fab news honey, so pleased things are looking more positive for you. I think the max size for follies is 24/25 so you will prob lose your biggest but another 5 days is fab to mature the others and you never know maybe grow a few more....... sit with a hot water bottle on your tummy whenever you can and as Olive said make sure you feet are warm.

Frinda - thinking of you honey, 

TJ and Boo    not long now.

Mini - Ouch for your DH    

Lolly - I'm so mean aren't I     , hmmmm pink or blue?! 

Olive


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

bisou - thats great news, keep belly and feet warm   

Im away on conference later till friday so wont be on till then. My scan went well thank god. Both babies are fine and growing as they should. They had arms and legs and heartbeats were good. Feeling very relieved. 

  to all xx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

to olive, thats great.


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

*Mellow - *great to hear from you sweetie, and hope that things went OK for you and DH today. Have PMd you x

*Shell - *you're such a tease! So exciting though to know the gender - either way I am sure that Jed/Jedinna will be in blue and white come next season 

*Olive - *go go Em and Bryo! Fabulous news

*Bisou - *it's my first time too. My early scans showed 6 follies and they said I wouldn't have any more but they upped my drugs and I ended up with 10 follies and 7 fertilised eggs. Currently have 2 on board and    they stay with us. Will be thinking of you on Monday

*Miniemate - *I'm feeling very chilled thank you. Not long to go now 

*Boo2212 - *it's hard not to feel scared isn't it? I worry when I have twinges and worry when I don't! Know that I have two on board and haven't bled so figure they must still be there, but then I get a little irrational and think that they were never there in the first place, even though I've got the pictures on my phone and computer to prove it! It really is crazy. My original OTD would have been on Friday but EC was delayed, so don't know how I'll get through the weekend. Need to keep my focus and  or I'll go insane!

Hope everyone else is doing OK.  to my fellow cycle buddies *Frindabelle *and *Ellie Blue* xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

YAY congrats Olive and DP, so pleased for you both you deserve this so much xx

TJ - Its going to be such a long weekend for you, try and keep yourself busy, can't wait to hear about another little Royal on Monday!!! DH and I are in debate at the moment, DH is a Nottingham Forest fan.... he thinks Jed is a Forest fan, my arguement is that Jed has been to see Reading games with me since during the 2WW therefore is a Royal!! 

Bisou - Good luck tomorrow honey xx

I'm off to by some new bedroom furtniture now, best do it whilst DH is at work Hey! xx


----------



## sassyhay (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Girls.... I have not posted on here for soooo long that I'm sure lots of you won't have a clue who I am, but I remember quite a few of your names from my first treatment (Mellow, TJRoyalsGirl, Olive 22, Shell30)!  and I just really wanted to say 'hi' (I have been secretly reading and was beginning to feel like a 'stalker'!!!)

Mellow - I was really sad to hear your news... but you seem like such a 'sorted' person, I am absolutely positive that you'll overcome the problem.  It's not quite the same, but after my first treatment I decided to find out once and for all whether my suspected endo was actually there with a lap (with, yes you've guessed it, the man himself - Mr Riddle) and it turns out it was.  And as my mum said, surely finding out the problem makes it so much easier to deal with, rather than all this guess work.  So I really hope your follow up appointment goes well and you can start your 2nd round soon.


TJRoyalsGirl - I am with you on making it through the weekend!  I have just gone through my second treatment (my OTD is 21 June, so a week behind you)... and I now remember why this 2WW is such agony...!  And I still have AGES.....  


Shell - I don't think we chatted before, but you sound like you're enjoying your big secret - and why not? Good for you...!!! That's a lovely secret to have!

Anyway, it's really nice to hear how many of you have had positive outcomes recently and here's hoping we get a few more very soon!!!  xx

P.S. On a slightly less glamorous note, has anyone ever forgotten to take a 'bum bullet'?  Sorry someone used that name on here and I thought it was v. funny!  I forgot last night and took early in the morning (and the clinic has advised that I just take this evenings a bit earlier).  But even so, I keep fretting that maybe I've done something really stupid... just if anyone else has experience of this?  I suspect most of you are not as forgetful as me.... I seriously think I am losing my mind at moment!


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Sassyhay your post cracked me up... sorry i havent any experience on that front, i start tx next week. Hope you get advise soon lol    

TJ - keep busy and calm this weekend and enjoy yourself... Monday will be here before you know it. 

Congratulation Olive   i had a tear of happiness for you knowing your em & bro all ok.

Bisou - SORRY I HAVENT BEEN ABLE TO ANSWER ANY OF YOUR QUIEIES ive been reading and reading your responses as i nearly excatly a month behind you on tx. Good luck for tomorrow   

To AFM hello and hope all is good. 

Im getting bedroom furniture at the weekend too Shell cant wait. (god knows what else) Shoppping should be a professional career! Glad you Jed/Jennia and family are all ok. 

Hi to Frindabelle how r u?

Mellow how did it go on tuesday? hope your ok   

Ellieblue thinking of you. 

Boo hope your not to scared still   

Hi to lolly, piggie, claire..... all   

Going to help the DH cook a red thai curry, im getting overly excited about starting tx, a little curious on how i will react to the drugs but ill go through anything!! 

Dammm rain... want the sunshine back. I spoke to my work today and there great, as i work with challenging children with autisum and other behaviours its quite demanding and can be very physical work, they have a special sickness leave ready for me when ever i need it so thats a huge worry of my mind, so i will have the whole 2ww off and any other if needed so very chuffed. 

Well better get to the curry lol sorry for the ramble girls. 

Have a lovely evening wokingette ladies. 

XxX


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Mellow - how did it go? Would love that hot choc soon
Olive - glad all is well
Sassyhay - I am sure that missing one bum bullet will be ok - I am pretty sure that I must have forgotten at some point - esp during the pregnancy bit as you have to take them for ages - keep everything crossed for you
TJ - hope you are going too   
Shell - you are a tease - bet you are really excited though!
Hello everybody else


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning all,

Sassy - lovely to hear from you honey, I'll join you on the wait until the 21st Junemy 20 week scan and your BFP    . I wouldn't worry about forgetting a bum bullet from what I understand we don't actually need 2 a day, Woking just make sure that we have far more than we need. I know some people do them exactly 12 hour apart, for the first 8 weeks or so I did mine when I woke up and when I went to bed so more like 15-16 hours apart.     that is is your time. Is this a fresh or a frozen cycle? 

Mini - I love shopping... why do we have to work hey! 

TJ - Not too much longer to go sweetie

Back later xxx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Good Morning all - I just wanted to wish you all a happy Friday!

Very strange day for me today as although I haven't been there for the last three weeks, it is my last official day at a job that I have absolutely LOVED doing for the last four and a half years.  Feeling a bit low even though I have lots to look forward to:

*  OTD is now only three days away!
*  I have a new job!
*  The World Cup starts today! (woop woop!)

Know that I shouldn't be feeling down but the reason I started this job was to help make our dreams of having a family a reality, so things all feel a bit odd at the moment.

Really sorry for the me post - will be back to normal tomorrow.

A sad TJ


----------



## sassyhay (Jan 25, 2010)

Morning...

Thanks Shell and Ronstar, I'm sure you're both right - I think I was having a very wobbly day yesterday... and work was a complete pain! This is a fresh cycle for us (we've never had enough to freeze unfortunately...) but this time I do feel more hopeful. I'm a natural cynic (just can't help it!!!) but I feel pretty positive - so I have everything crossed that 'Napolean' and 'Winston' hang on in there (don't ask about the names...I swear I am going cuckoo!). Roll on the 21st June for both of us... !

TJ - sorry that you feel sad today, but by the looks of things you are managing amaazingly! IVF, a new job, and the TWW...blimey, I can barely decide what to eat for breakfast, so I'm in awe of how you managed to co-ordinate all of that. I hope your weekend flies by (mine certainly won't... as dare I say it.... I _hate_ football... I know, I know, my husband despairs too!!!) and I think the sunshine is going to make an appearance too, so I really hope you feel happier soon! xx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi ladies

hope you are all well and looking forward to a lovely weekend.

Not long TJ     .

Shell I have been given a lot of thought to Jed and I think it will remain JED!!!.  ( ps you can whisper it to me  )

AFM i had my scan and bloods today and I now have 11 follies   . well 10 as the big one had to be sacrificed to allow the others to grow, and one little baby one so 9 really. Bloods came back good so hopefully a couple of eggies in there.

have my TIGGER (  )  shot saturday night and ec Monday.

Am so excited but extremely nervous. not trying to expect to much fand just go with the flow.

Also been told not only have to take the '  bullets, but also daily heperin injections because of my B6 deficiency. Joyous. but if it helps I will gladly do it.

oh well 
big   to everyone and x x x x


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh PS

I AM NOW A JUNIOR MEMBER YAY YAY YAY

it deserves a little dance


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi everyone,

TJ - sending a   . But hopefully in 3 days time you will have even more on your list to look forward to x

Shell - I'm thinking it remains a Jed too !  I'm soooooo rubbish at keeping a secret I dont know how you do it ! 

Bisou - Good luck for Jab and for Monday .

Hi to everyones else I have missed. Been lurking for ages so my 'personals' are a bit rusty but will need to be improved as I am OFFICIALLY A WOKINGETTE AGAIN- Woooo hooooo   

It's CD1 for me , so I am back jabbing from the 1st July for this FET cycle. I am happy/nervous/scared ect ect . but glad we have made the decision. It was hard decision to make after everything we have been though , but we have decided to give it all we can.

I have no idea of what I am supposed to be doing/eating drinking ect as last time feels like a lifetime ago (even though it was only dec/jan) and I dont even get to go to the clinic until the 1st for my treatment plan and drugs which is also the day I start them so a little in the dark until then.

Anyway , DH is away on a boys weekend so I am going to pop my meal for one in the microwave , pour and savour my last glass of vino for the forseable future and catch up on the goings on in Greys anatomy - Bliss !

Love to all , and good luck ENGLAND !!! ( or whoever else you may support  ! )

Claire xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello my lovelies

Sassyhay welcome back honey - so lovely to hear from you and thanks so much for your message - it was certainly a horrible day when we got the news but i think you are completely right it is better to know the problem and then we can find ways to overcome it. So did you get the endo removed? Wishing you all the love and luck for this cycle  Come on Nap and Win!! xxx   

TJ - honey sorry to hear you are feeling a little low - but it really is only to be expected. Everything you have been through in the last few months has been a lot to take on and you have done a sterling job. Endings can be so sad - like you said you have had four happy years at the job and now that part of your life has come to an end - BUT i am hoping praying wishing that a new and very lovely and exciting part of your life is just about to begin   

Ellie Blue thinking of you honey xx  

Shell - i still say a Jedinna. In fact I reckon we should start a FF sweep stake on it!!

ClaireMac - lovely to hear from you and can't beleive it is CD1 whoop whoop that has come round so quick and you will be jabbing so soon. Sending lots of love your way you so deserve it. 

Bisou - good luck for Monday and yay for being a Junior Member - loved the dance   

Minnie - not long now till you start jabbing   

Olive - great news about Em and Bryo!!   

Ronstar - will be in touch soon for that hot choc xx

Hi and lots of love to everyone I may have missed   

Well I had my follow up on Wendesday and feeling optimistic about the next cycle of treatment. Saw Dr Curtis who is lovely and he talked us through everything and said ICSI would be the next step for us and that he believes we will achieve fertilisation with this. He said that often the first round of IVF gives them so much more information and then this enables them to identify issues and fix them. He said they see this happen quite a lot and it is not that rare - which I was surprised about. It is all down to a receptor either on my eggs or  DHs sperm that is either missing or not producing enough of a hormone/chemical which means they don't recognise each other and miss each other. This can be overcome with ICSI.
He said that once we get to fertilisation we have a really high chance of success as that will most probably be the first time I have actually had an embryo in my body, so fingers crossed he is correct on that   . So although very nervous about the call the next day after EC I am thinking that I should be positive and think this next cycle will be the one where we get to fertilisation and get that lovely embryo/embryos put back! 
Shell and Ronstar you were right he wants me to wait until my next AF and then I can start that cycle so I will probably start down regging about end of July - can't wait   .


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Forgot to say COME ON ENGLAND!!


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Ah Mellow that is good. It is really positive to have a follow up and have every thing explained.
Here whenever your ready to grab a hot choc or maybe as it is summer we should brave a fruppacino (is that the coffee one? I mean whatever the fruitie one is) or something!!!! Maybe even go to Staines?
Shell I am rubbish at guessing - I need to look at one thing then I will have a try...


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Um still can't guess - though I am thinnking Jed.
Bisou - congrats on being a junior member   
TJ -   
ClaireMac - good luck on this new round


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi girls

Sorry I have not been on for sometime. Thank you so much for thinking of me this week.   

TJ - It's natural to mourn the end of something good - I hope the weekend speeds by and you get that BFP you deserve on Monday   

Mellow - Great news for starting treatment in July!  

Claire Mac - Good luck with the jabbing!  

Bisou - good luck for "tigger" tomorrow and EC on Monday   

Sassyhay / Minie / Ronstar / Boo- Hi there  

Shell - you are a tease! Mind you I think I would want to keep it to myself if I was lucky enough to have a little one growing   

Olive - glad to hear your two are doing well!  

Frinda - How was Cornwall?    

Hello to anyone else I've missed. 

AFM- Still trying to take in the fact that the last tx failed. I feel upset only very occassionally now but my emotions are more of frustration and feeling "in limbo" / restless. My follow-up appointment is 6 weeks away  and I want to move on.  I have booked a counselling session 
for Tuesday and  so it would be good to explore things there. 

Have a great weekend all - Come on Engerland!

Ellie Blue  xx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Morning ladies

I have a question.

I have woken this mornng with a horrible pain in the right side of my abdomen. I am a little worried as had my last menopur last night and due for Tigger shot tonight.

Shell: i thnk you said you suffered OHSS, how did it start.

 xxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Hun

Have you called the emergency number for Woking? they should be able to give you advice on whether it's OHSS. I wasn't a risk but they said that you would feel like you had a bad hangover if you were getting it. 

Take care xx

Ellie Blue


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Bisou i agree with ellie call the clinic to just double check. I did get a load of twinges and aches just before trigger. Do you remember what side yoir large follie was on? I am no expert but i wonder if it could be that one?


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi girlies,

Bisou -    hugs honey, I didn't have any pains with the OHSS the first I noticed was going from size 8 to about 18 in about 4 hours and then size 22 the next day! Then I found I was unable to breath properly. 

I did have a sharp pain after my cycle and was told that it was probably one of the follies collapsing. It was so bad I yelped out loud in Tescos, I wonder if this could be your big follie popping and collapsing? I would call the clinic to be sure but honestly doesn't sound like OHSS. 

    to everyone else xxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi ladies

thank you so much for your concern.
I have called the clinic's emergency number and I spoke to the nusre who saw me after my scan on Friday and she remembered me ad said the same thig as shell. That it could well be the big follie collapsing as it was at 29 on Friday.

I feel awful though, and have been sleeping o and off all afternoon and have the thickest head.  

She said that she would scan me before egg collectio on Monday to put my mind at rest.

just taken my last Buserilin and waiting for Tigger now.  

Hope you are all well and enjoying the little bit of sunshine we are having now.


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

For those football fans amongst us I hope you have all recovered from our poor display last night - bring on Friday!

*Mellow - *all sounds pretty positive to me, and great to get an early diagnosis. ICSI all the way!

*Frindabelle/Ellie Blue - *hope you are both doing OK

*Boo - *how are you holding out?

*ClaireMac - *great to have you back brave lady

*Bisou - *hope 'tigger' shot went OK. Enjoy your drug free day today and good luck for EC tomorrow

*Sassyhay - *sending extra sticky vibes to Napolean and Winston

Hi to everyone else 

It's not good news for us I am afraid. Was planning on holding out until OTD tomorrow but started spotting yesterday, and AF and symptoms followed soon after. DH is at home today (he works shifts) so we decided to test this morning and it's a  for us. Devastated for DH but also feeling surprising calm considering. This treatment has been such a big part of our lives for so long, so it will be good to just spend some proper time with each other, maybe take a little holiday and then come back and focus on my new job which I start in two weeks. I'm on a three month probationary period with them and I was always uncomfortable with the thought of not telling them I might have been PG (and DH remembers so clearly how dopey I was last time!)

We'll go ahead and test as planned tomorrow, and although we would love nothing more for a different result, we are also being realistic. We have decided to take a bit of time out and plan on cycling again when (hopefully) my job is secure in October. FF has been such a big part of my life for so long too so will still be lurking on here, praying that we all get the results that we deserve, finding out whether it's Jed or Jedinna, and maybe cycling with you in the future.

Thank you for all being so supportive through the highs and the lows x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

TJ -


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

TJ & DH   lifes cruel.... hope you get to fly away & have a fab hoilday xXx     for you 2moz


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

So sorry to hear that TJ - You are one brave lady too missus and your dream WILL come true on day I just know it.

Taking some time out sounds like a good plan. Enjoy a well deserved break hun x

C x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh TJ - so so sorry honey, enjoy taking some time out with your DH and look after yourselves, have a fab holiday and we will always be here for you when you are ready to cycle again          xxxxxx


----------



## boo2212 (Nov 15, 2009)

TJ im so sorry. Thinking of you and DH


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

TJ- I literally just popped on here to see how you are doing? I'm sorry it wasn't the outcome you wanted      I'm gutted for you.   

I know what you mean about taking some time out and getting a breather from it, I'm haven't been to Cornwall yet but we are planned to go the end of July and we are saving to go to New York next March for my 30th.   

Be kind to yourself, Sending oyu lots and lots of    and best wishes hun 
xxxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

TJ - I am so sorry to read your news. I really thought it was going to work for you. Take time out to look after yourself and your DH xx

Ellie Blue


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh TJ I just can't believe it. so so sorry honey xxx thinking of you and DH xxxxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

tj and dh -     so sorry, big hugs xxxx


----------



## boo2212 (Nov 15, 2009)

Quick one from me girls as im off to work, is a nice   for us.


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Boo

That's fantastic! Many congrats to you and DH!!! Xx

Bisou - good luck for EC today xx

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

congrats boo x lovely news x
good luck today bisou x

lots of love to TJ
Ellie hope you are ok x x good luck with rhe counselling x x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Boo - congratulations to you both   

TJ - HUGE     honey, thinking of you both. 

Bisou - good luck today, sending you lots of eggie vibes! Enjoy your toastie   

Ellie - hope the counselling goes well. 

Big hello to everyone else, quick post whilst trying to get T mobile to fix my Blackerry     xxx


----------



## sassyhay (Jan 25, 2010)

TJ - I was thinking of you yesterday and so sorry to hear your news.  I wish you all the luck and love for the next time.

Boo - well done to you and DH (oh ok, and Woking too!)... Congratulations!!


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

TJ - So sorry, take care of yourself    

Boo  huge congratulations hun  

Hey to everyone else, I hope you lovely ladies are all doing ok xxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Boo yay congratulations!! 

TJ hope you & DH are doing ok 

DH and i are off to woking tomorrow for my DH Sperm retrivial op!!! A veryy nervous/excited/up & down hubby lol so keeping him calm tonight.

So if anybody is there tomorrow say hey..... we are there from 7.00am  and ill be there all day waiting for DH to recover, so would love a chat and i colllect my  *tx plan*  ..... music to my ears!!

Hello to every1 & hope your all ok


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

boo - thats great news woohooo well done   

tj and dh   

minie good luck to dh for tomorrow, hope it goes well

bisou - hope your ok and ec went well 

  to all xxxx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi to all you lovely ladies,

I just wanted to say a massive thank you from the very bottom of my hurting heart for all of your wonderful messages of support.  You really are an amazing bunch of people who have made this whole journey so much easier (and far less scary).

This morning's test sadly confirmed what we already knew, and we are really happy with our decision to delay treatment until October when (hopefully!) my job will be more secure and things will be more settled.

We have also just booked a much needed last minute holiday to the Greek Isles, which is absolutely our favourite place in the world.  We go on Thursday and are looking forward to sun (96 degrees at the moment!), sea and ....... well why not!!!  It's been a long time and the witch should have just about gone by then!  Maybe add a cheeky little drink or two and some football into the mix!

Jed please look after Mummy, and Napolean and Winston hang on in there - will be thinking of you Sassyhay on 21st.  Amazing, amazing news Boo - just what we needed on here.  And those peas in the pod Olive will be much further along the next time I log on.  Minie I hope you and DH will be as happy as the last time I saw you by the end of tomorrow, although I doubt DH will be skipping down the stairs this time!

Look after that growing bump Lolly and hope you had a bumper crop Bisou.  Hi to ClaireMac, Ronstar and to my amazing cycle buddies, Mellow, EllieBlue and Frindaballe.  

Finally, thank you to all for helping us to get through this.  Take care all and catch up soon.  Much Love x


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Tj -  To you both. I will be thinking about you.

Boo-   congratulations. thats great news.

Miniie I hope it goes well today for DH.

AFM i had my ec on Monday and got 8 eggies. and have had my phone call this morning t say we have 5 fertilized. so my DH is doing a little   dance at the mo.
But we are not there yet. I have a history of mc and will have to take heperin everyday as well as the   bullets.
I feel quite awful this morning and very bloated. the nurse called me to see how I was as my bloods said my eostrogen was high at 9000. So i have to rest and drink 3 ltrs of water and 2ltrs of milk.
et tomorrow at 07:45am. 

Hope all you other lovely ladies are in good fighting form and looking after those bumps.

have a good day all

x x x x x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

YAY Bisou thats fantastic,    those little embies are busy multiplying for ET tomorrow. I've got a history is m/c too and still injecting the heparin, I really think that it has made the difference this cycle to really hope it does the same for you too. Try not to worry too much about your E2 levels I think mine were 24,000   . Have lots of rests and flood yourself with all the water and milk URGH! 

Mini - good luck to your DH today, let us know how he gets on, thinking of you both. 

TJ - Have a fantastic holiday, which Greek Island are you off too? Hope time flies and you will be joining us again in October ready for your positive cycle.... ps fixture out on Thursday hope your flight is after 10am!! pps Your last post was so heartfelt it made me cry    xxxx

Olive - how are those lovely twinnies, love the piccies on ** xx

How is everyone else today? xxxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks shell. its so great to hear everyone's stories.

is this the first time you have taken the heperin?

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey honey - yes first time using Heparin, needles hurt a bit more than the normal IVF ones but they are not too bad. Funniest thing is that after about 10 weeks of injecting my tummy was completely black and at each scan I think the consultants thought DH was beating me until I explained.... am now injecting into my thigh which is better coz no one can see the bruises!! Each evening when we do the jab I say to myself its worth it because it has kept Jed with me and I really believe it to be the case. 

I also took metforming, asprin and prednisilone on this cycle, stopped prednisiolone and metformin at 12 weeks but still take asprin. 

How are you feeling? Excited about tomorrow? I'm off to Frimley to see my consultant at 2pm, drs always scare me a bit! xxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks shell .

I am feeling quite bloated and uncomfortable. But the nurse said I should rest and relax ready for tomorrow morning. I did not expect it to be so early for the transfer. i hope that means the emmbies are progressing nicely.

Are you with the NHS or private now. Oh its so exciting, i hope your dr appointment isnt anything too scary.

good luck


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

and yes I am very excited but also a little scared that it will not lead to the BFP and i will be really down. 

But DH told me this morning that i will go with him to Paris on Friday 25th June for a meeting and that we will then go on down to the south of France to see his family so I can rest and takecare of my little tadpole ( DH is French   ) 

I love him so much ( although he drives me   sometimes)


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Bisou I think all dh drive you loopy    mine does.
Good luck for tomorrow.
paris sounds lovely...I still have to go there one day.
Boo - congratualtions
TJ - what a lovely post you wrote so beautifully written and expressed - not like my typo filled gibberish... big hugs and good luck for next time.


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh TJ your post was beautiful.... Greek Island sounds perfect. Good luck with your new job really hope they make you welcome. No DH wasnt skipping down the stairs today lol but feels on par, it all went really well. He's a little sore down there. Take Care TJ and hope time flies for you to have another ride at getting your dream.   

AFM -  DH is recovering well, Thank you for all your good luck wishes. They were able to seringe out perfect, normal, top healthy   from the epidermis which was the most positive outcome so we are on cloud 999. Just amazing to think half of our potiental babie is staying safe at woking until next month mind boggiling!!  The first time it has ever been out in my DH's life. So So proud of him its been a masive build up for so long now & hes a different man already. A huge worry and weight is off my darling DH

We had our lovely toastie & all the staff are just amazing ppl. While DH was recovering i went up to see Caroline and collected my tx plan all my Buserelin (just ran to grab it to get the right spelling) practised jabbing and will start ahhhhhhhh START on Thursday evening....!!!! So we are absoultly made up today, finally on the peak of the rollercoaster. Just     we stay on it for 40 weeks!

Shell hope today went well and wasn't too scary   how did it go? Did you buy all you furniture last week? 

Bisou - Will be thinking of you tomorrow, try and get a good nights sleep.  France sounds like a great resting retreat, lovely. Sending you tonns of     for tomorrow morning. 

A little question for you girls - what doseage did you start on with Buserelin (remembered the spelling lol) im on 0.5ml, wondering if ive been put on half the average doseage because of my age. Just been checking it out on the internet & ivf research... well been doing that for over 18 months   .  

Hope everyone has had a nice day.   

TTFN xXx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Evening ladies,

Mini - congrats to you and DH, hope he is not too sore. I am sure you are looking after him well   . So pleased that you had a sucessful outcome today.. thats half the battle isn't it. I was on 0.5ml of bureselin (did I spell it right?   ) too, I think that is the standard dose that Woking give. Bet you are so excited about Thursday.. it seems to have come round so quickly for you both. Ordered the furniture, can't really afford it but its done now whoops! 

Bisou - Good Luck tomorrow honey, being PUPO will drive you madder than your DH does! Paris and South of France will be wonderful a perfect trip to take your mind off the 2WW. Will be thinking of you tomorrow xx

Ronstar - love your latest pics of your beautiful little Naomi xx

TJ -    

Mellow    

Sassy - how are you getting on?

Olive   

I'm chilling on the sofa watching Eastenders, DH has gone to the gym the mad man that he is    , consultant app went well, got to go back and see the consultant after my scan next week to make sure that Jed has enough fluid around him, fingers crossed       xxxx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Evening ladies,

TJ - That was such a lovley post. Enjoy Greece and good luck with the new job. October will be here before you know it.

Bisou - Good luck with ET tomorrow.

Mini - I was also on 0.5 of buserlin and will be again for FET. Like Shell says , I think it is a standard dose that then gives them the opportunity to up it if necessary. Good luck , you will do great ! 

Shell - Good to hear all is going ok, you mentioned a 'him' was that a slip of the keyboard of a wee little hint to us all ?     (well it was worth a try !)

Boo - Congratulations on BFP !

Hi to anyone I have missed. Just about to set myself up on the laptop to watch a movie while DH watching footie ( he has been away and wants me near him - Bless !!)

Take care
Claire x

PS - I know the answer from you all is probably a sensible no , but did any of you have a sneaky vino this close to tx (I am 2 weeks away ) ?  i'm sure I was T total for about 2 months before last time. Ta !


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Claire - Enjoy your film honey, watching anything good? Not a slip up on the keyboard, we said before we knew the gender we would still refer to baby as him and Jed so no clues I'm afraid!!     .

I didn't have any sneaky vinos but know many people that did, my last drink was December 14th ... not that I remembered it or anything!! 

So pleased that you are starting again in 2 weeks, starting again really helped give me something to positive to focus on and I really hope that it does for you too, you deserve some good news so very much


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Shell - Thanks hun , it's been good to feel like I am doing something again if you know what I mean and I am really quite excited about it ( But ask me that again once I start jabbing    ). Totally stressed about the whole will they/wont they thaw ect ect as pretty much last chance for us but trying to be positive !!

My last vino last cycle was Nov 16th , how sad are we for remembering Lol ! . So was pretty much a month before I started jabs. Just kind of thought it may not matter so much this time as eggs not needed ??  Maybe I will just have a hot choc instead   

Not sure what to watch , if I dont get off line I wont have time to watch anything !

You take good care of yourseldf and little Jed - he really is a little fighter

xx


----------



## sassyhay (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello everyone - blimey it's a busy night tonight...I'm not sure where to start!

TJ - a lovely message... even DH thought so (he has started logging onto my computer and reading everyone's posts before I get a chance)!!! I hope you and DH really enjoy Greece.

Bisou - Good luck for tomorrow and what a great idea to go to France!  I wish I had organised something as this 2ww is driving me mad!  Have a lovely time.

Mini - I was 0.5ml too! Seems that the norm...

Shell - I was sure that you'd made a little slip up too... and it really was 'Jed'... damm!

Mellow - hope AF makes an appearance soon and that you can get started again soon - the waiting is absolutely the worst bit...

Claire - I'm not suggesting that you follow my example, but I must say I broke all the rules this time    With my first treatment I was very good, gave up alcohol, drank lots of milk and avoided all the things I was told too religiously.  This time I consciously decided to give myself a few treats, so I had the odd vino right up until I started stimms and only occassionally drank milk (after I 'grilled' a nurse at Woking as to why they asked us to do it), although I did drink lots of water!  So, I don't think a small glass will hurt at all - enjoy!

AFM - I still feel positive mentally and bloody shattered physically!  I'm sure it's the Pregnyl or the Cyclogest (I've Googled every possible side-effect and now had to ban myself), but I have felt really easily exhausted for the last 10 days, nauseous (which has actually got better in the last few days) and my boobs (sorry couldn't decide what to type - and DH's suggestion was not good!) are really sore.  I KNOW it's far too early for any 'real' symptoms, but it is confusing!  I keep trying to find things to take my mind off the remaining 5 days... but I'm not really succeeding!  I keep thinking about testing early (which didn't happen last time as I knew I wasn't pregnant, as I bled very early)... but I know I shouldn't!  I guess all the while there's no sign of AF I should just try and relax and hold out... easier said than done.
  
Hope everyone else is well, x


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for your answers wokingettes. 

Sassyhay - my DH sounds like yours, he reads up the latest posts on his ipod before i get to the laptop lol.... i think its a good thing tho. Oh hun it must be crazy for you to keep busy then you get more exhausted lol what a circle.   

Shell - Im looking after him like a King, ive taken his keys to work so he wont be able to drive as its still within 48 hrs of going under, he'll think hes fine ect as men do   . 

Clairemac - you made me laugh with your Jed investigating, well observed!!   

Shell - well covered up?!?! lol 

Hello to everyone, have a nice day


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

New home this way >> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239396.new#new


----------

